# RRL - Regis Resources



## iliamanolev (11 August 2006)

Hi folks i was wondering if any one can help!
I was given RRL as a good buy brokers report back in March estimated a value of 0.19 currently 0.105 and 0.11. A bit more of the compony Joint venture with Newmont(RRL 60%) and major shareholder also Newmont (40%). 
So far 1.2 million oz of gold but the interesting thing is drilling continues with resources to be upgraded by September. The cost of the plant around 51 mill latest test results by AMMTEC gave a good gravity separation of up to 60% this will reduce the capital cost even further. New non executive director joint the company in August (2006) he is ex Executive director of Newmont Australia not bad.
Please let me know what u think


----------



## havingfun (11 August 2006)

had a run into 20c mark ages ago[when falcon minerals had its run]....they are right next door to falcon minerals. Been alot of interest for falcon recently,something up there.So it would be no surprise if rrl went for run,but i havent heard anything


----------



## iliamanolev (11 August 2006)

I heard that they are very serious about the project right now and the funds should not be a problem at all because its only around the 40 mill mark now and Newmont will most like provided. They updated drill results are confirming similar results to the East and West of the main ore body alot of drilling at the moment on the tenements with upgraded resources out due very soon. I think not a bad buy. Thanks for replay


----------



## havingfun (12 August 2006)

Got a few broker mates checking into them,if I hear anything i'll let you know.


----------



## iliamanolev (14 August 2006)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Bluebeard (19 December 2006)

Hi everyone

Ive noticed that Regis has fallen to around 10c to 10.5 cents per share, what are peoples view on this stock now? I recall a good article in the papers about this stock many months ago, from memory it was by Barry FitzGerald in The Age. I've tried to keep abreast of Regis in terms of ASX announcements but did anyone get around to doing anything further. Id be interested in peoples opinions of where they think Regis is at. What do you guys reckon?


Disclosure: I hold Regis shares.


----------



## rub92me (20 December 2006)

They had to dilute a lot to buy out the JV, and will have over 1.1 billion shares issued. All the extra shares at 10 cents may act as a bit of an anchor for the time being. It may all come good in the long run, all depending on how good their resources turn out to be and how much extra funding is required to get it out of the ground. I'm planning to do a bit more research on this company and its management. Maybe some of the long term company options are worth a go, but I think I will still have another 6-12 months to decide.


----------



## Bluebeard (12 January 2007)

New update on Collarabbie

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00684708


----------



## 56gsa (16 January 2007)

bluebeard - investment by Newmont gives some confidence but doesn't seem to be a lot of info on their resources - inferred resource of 1M Oz of gold in Ann Report (not sure if this is JORC?) - anything else that has been substantiated?


----------



## Bluebeard (16 January 2007)

Regis has moved from about 9.5 cents to 12 cents the last sale i saw today over the last 2 weeks. I will go back and look at some of there announcements over the last 12 months.


----------



## 56gsa (16 January 2007)

be interested to see what you find - the annual report is 95% company governance and 5% activities.  

the chart on this looks interesting - has bounced off the 9c level a couple of times in last two years ... lots of resistance up to the 18c level but now they have their equity situation sorted and progressing their projects we may see further advance - certainly more trade today than usual (7m) and lots of buyers at 11c / sellers clearing out at 11.5c

I'm in for the ride/rise - be interesting day tomorrow me thinks ?? (hopes)


----------



## marc1 (16 January 2007)

Bluebeard said:
			
		

> Regis has moved from about 9.5 cents to 12 cents the last sale i saw today over the last 2 weeks. I will go back and look at some of there announcements over the last 12 months.



Bluebeard & 56gsa / rrl mentioned in alan kohler eureka report this week,tipped to out perform over the next 3 to 6 months, buy @ 0.105, no target price given.
Exposure in the media may be contributing to volume and sp increase over the last few days. management buying up as well.
Chart looks good, probably qualify on breakout threads; see what tomorrow brings.
cheers
holding atm


----------



## Bluebeard (17 January 2007)

The Report for the 1/4 ended 30 September 2006 page 5 is interesting. People who are interested should go have a look and I suppose make up their own minds. Good luck to all.

Disc. I hold RRL


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2007)

marc1 said:
			
		

> mentioned in alan kohler eureka report this week,tipped to out perform over the next 3 to 6 months, buy @ 0.105, no target price given.




Haven't seen this report but have put together some numbers from the Sept Qtrly. which suggest the Moolart gold project could be worth approx 29 cents a share.  Other projects still to define JORCs.  Newmont 49% holding certaining gives confidence that gold production is on the cards.  

Per Sept Qtrly (pg 5)		
Moolart Well in-pit resources		
	 1.008 	Moz (indicated and inferred)
	 0.592 	Moz captured in pit shell from optimistion model
	 730 	A$/oz
	 50 	$m for plant
	 188 	A$m surplus cash for project
implies:	 412 	$/oz cost

Satellite deposits		
	 1.283 	Moz (ind&inf) (0.815Moz largest single deposit)
	 59%	assumed % captured in pit optimisation model (per above)
	 239 	A$m surplus cash for satellites

TOTAL	 377 	$M surplus-capital cost
	 1,295 	M shares
	0.29	cents/share


----------



## Bluebeard (24 January 2007)

Another good announcement today.

Infill drilling at Moolart Well has confirmed continuity of high grade quartz veins

Four mineralised vein sets have been identified

High grade quartz vein structures appear to now reach 200 metres continuity along the strike and 100 metres down dip and are not closed off

Grades of several ounces per tonne occur in the vein sets

Vein mineralisation is not constrained and are NOT included in current resource estimate

overall results are positive  for presence of significant high grade zones below 70 metres vertical depth.



From memory Moolart Well had a decent results between 20 mtrs and 70 mtrs although I will have to go back and check. People should confirm details of the announcement. 

I hold RRL.


----------



## 56gsa (24 February 2007)

This weekend RRL is making presentation at BMO Nesbitt Burns Global Resources conference in Florida on their duketon project (resource = 2.2moz)

could see a bit of action next week if they attract some interest, as well there is a resource update next month (see timetable below)

share price has suffered from dilution in the past and has drifted down on low vol - but with some buy volume could jump to 10.5, altho lots of sellers from there on.  Newmont hold 49%, 9 instos hold another 30%, directors 1% - so only 20% in public hands

RRL claims to be one of the lower mkt cap / oz (here's their rank - i have taken numbers off a graph so just approx)

	mkt cap / oz 
AAM	18
FML	19
GLN	19
RRL1	25
IGR	30
RNG	35
RRLav	38
CRK	40
MDS	50
RRL	50
RRL2	51
WTE	65
CRE	75
DEG	100
NAV	120
TAM	140
AVO	180

Duketon timing:
 March 07 – Moolart Well resource update
 2Q07 – laterite into reserve status
 May 07 - commence long-delivery order
 Aug 07 - Moolart well resource update
 Sep 07 - oxide into reserve status
 Sep 07 - Feasibility study completed


----------



## Bluebeard (12 March 2007)

Anyone still holding this or am I the only one left lol


----------



## 56gsa (14 March 2007)

Bluebeard said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding this or am I the only one left lol



i'm still in bluebeard with small parcel but watching this to buy in again - there is divergance since mid feb between price and money flow - no impact from florida conference so resource update this month is next potential catalyst - any thoughts on this?


----------



## Bluebeard (15 March 2007)

Im in and holding, I'm waiting for some cash to come in from some dividends and I'll be buying more at this level. The announcements since last june or july when I first got in havent seen me change my mind on this.


----------



## 56gsa (21 March 2007)

a couple of big buy orders on this @ .09 now, and sellers are thin until you get to .099

announcement re Moolart Well resource is due this month


----------



## GRTRADER (23 March 2007)

Stock has shot up today on announcement to ASX of "highly positive" drilling results - looks positive for growth =)


----------



## 56gsa (23 March 2007)

yes seems v. positive - i valued this project above @ .30 a share but these intersects are additional to previous resource model so we should see an increase in the resource, and seems to be potential for further areas to be defined

i hold RRL but concerned with managements willingness to dilute capital with non-shareholder placements - i expect they will be fundraising again soon and hope they see the benefit of a SPP

from the ann:



> New high-grade gold intersections have been received from drilling at the Moolart Well gold deposit;
> • Most significant new intersections are:
> • 8m at 46.6 g/t gold from 29m in hole MWDD017;
> • 12m at 10.85g/t gold from 29m in hole MWSRC046;
> ...


----------



## Bluebeard (23 March 2007)

As 56 has just said the issue of managements willingness to dilute is a concern, Im in and holding, looking to get more if i can at decent levels and we just gotta hope they dont go diluting the stock any further.


----------



## Bluebeard (2 April 2007)

Anyone know when the next resource update is?


----------



## Bluebeard (30 April 2007)

Anyone wanna discuss the latest 

http://www.regisresources.com.au/ad...eport for the quarter ended 31 March 2007.pdf


----------



## 56gsa (30 April 2007)

Bluebeard - i don't understand the golder 2007 resource upgrade summary - how does this relate to previous resource estimates - presum we have to wait still for the full resource picture (expected during current quarter - so before June end)

felt like selling after their latest capital raising but market seems to have become interested...


----------



## 56gsa (4 May 2007)

This looks to have come off a double/triple bottom  - Lots of resistance overhead 11.5/12 then 13/13.5 then 15/15.5 - but 21 day ma just broke 63 dma from below - first time since it crossed from above in nov 2006.

Company has done some promotional work overseas and market now expecting full resource upgrade - newmont owns 49% so has strong claims that this could successfully move towards production - earlier i have suggested the moolart project is worth 29c / sh...

worth a look?  DYOR!


----------



## Bluebeard (16 May 2007)

Im still in this and waiting on announcements. The next resource update will be important. Just had a look at buyers/sellers there seems to be an even level across both today. Trading at around 10.5c to 11c recently.


----------



## Bluebeard (26 June 2007)

this one has gone back towards the 9c-9.5c level. Still awaiting resource update- Does anyone know when its due?.

Noticed yesterday and today some decent buy orders on commsec so who knows! This one probably needs some news to start moving. Anyone have a though about this now? 

PS- I continue to hold and people should do there own research on this.


----------



## rub92me (27 June 2007)

From a T/A perspective this looks a bit poorly I'm afraid. It is making higher lows over the past 10 months or so. It really needs to hold above 8.5 cents imo, otherwise it could get real ugly. Undisputedly a very promising looking resource, but with 1.2 billion shares already in the market and more funds needed to dig it up they may be forced to JV again or do another capital raising..


----------



## Bluebeard (28 June 2007)

todays announcement is interesting to say the least. People should do there own research. 

Im still holding.


----------



## rub92me (29 June 2007)

Definitely good timing of the announcement to lift it back above 10 cents again. "153m sulphide, with 17.6 of massive suplhide. The sulphide zones consist of massive pyrrothite and pyrite, etc. "
Sure sounds impressive. But they don't tell us what's actually there. I.e. how much good stuff is in there and at what grades...


----------



## Bluebeard (4 July 2007)

Price revolving around 11c to 11.5c today. Plenty of Buyers at 10c level, plenty of Buyers at 10.5 and plenty of Buyers at 11c as well. Looking forward to resources update and also an announcement (analysis) of there last announcement to the market which sounded interesting.


----------



## Bluebeard (10 July 2007)

Another announcement today. High grade gold intersections this time. Seems like another good announcement, waiting on the results from the previous announcement in late June and the resource update and hopefully decent resource upgrade. The share price is running around 13 to 14c at the moment. I still hold.

http://www.regisresources.com.au/ad...ncement Moolart high grade results 100707.pdf


----------



## 56gsa (13 September 2007)

Some recent announcements - and interesting ASX query more than just normal please explain - I've seen far worse in terms of price increase in lead up to ann - wonder why they pick on RRL?


----------



## Bluebeard (15 September 2007)

Im still holding RRL. Havent added or changed my holding for a fair while now. Im actually not quite sure what to think of this stock. The announcements from time to time seem to be positive (for the most part), whats your view of where this is at 56?


----------



## Bluebeard (15 September 2007)

Whilst looking at RRL i found this link. Its pretty recent so it includes some good information. The brokers report seems positive, not as positive as I would have  hoped but nevertheless it seems current prices are lower than what they value the business.



http://www.regisresources.com.au/admin/file/content5/c6/BBY report 020807.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (27 January 2008)

So whats happening with Regis?

Share price has been smashed.....is Newmont in or out?

is there a share consolidation?

Opinions anyone?


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2008)

Quarterly ann out today

http://www.regisresources.com.au/admin\file\content5\c6\rrl dec07 qtrly (2).pdf

Capital Cost Estimate – Duketon Gold Project December 2007
*ELEMENT* *COST A$m*
Processing Plant..........62.1
Infrastructure.............36.4 
incl Process Borefield....8.3 
incl Accom Village........9.7
EPCM........................9.7
Owners Costs.............15.7
Contingency 15%........19.4
Working Capital............5.0
*Total.........................148.4 million* 

Current Market Cap:	   72.8 million

So they need to raise twice what the company is worth....i would think that would be difficult.


----------



## Bluebeard (14 February 2008)

I got out at 72c and took a big haircut along the way. Well i suppose it all comes down to learning and experience and for me this one was not a good one at all


----------



## rub92me (15 February 2008)

Suspension, so probably another capital raising. They won't be able to finance the gold project on their own, so will probably need to JV it out again...


----------



## jman2007 (15 February 2008)

Went to the RIU Explorers Conf 2008 in Freo, Perth,

Have to say I was not at all convinced by the RRL presentation.  The question on my lips is how the hell can they make Moolart Well economic at 0.8g/t?  Yes I know Montagu are saying that the oxide component will be free-milling and that this could potentially as low as a $200/oz operation, but I just don't see it happening.  If other companies are running at $600/oz and are targeting oxide-hosted deposits of more than double the grade, then how could RRL possibly run at a massive discount to this?....my opinion, they can't. 

There is a reason Newmont left Moolart Well in the ground, because they knew the damn thing would be nigh impossible to make economic!  So on top of the low grade issue, they need $148M to build the plant, are diluted more than a low-strength American beer, plus they've got only $1.5M left in the bank.  I'd be giving this a very wide berth.

jman

Disclaimer: DNH.  Do not take my opinion as financial advice.  Always DYOR


----------



## exgeo (22 July 2008)

I'm quite surprised they managed to get the money in the current market. I guess somebody must have some confidence in the project - enough to put their money where their mouth is.



> COMPLETION OF $19.6 MILLION PRIVATE PLACEMENT
> 
> Regis Chairman Dr Michael Folie said "Regis is pleased with the completion of this placement in the current market conditions. This capital raising is the first phase of the funding of the Duketon Gold Project, and the Company is moving rapidly to complete the engineering studies and commence development of the project".
> 
> Proceeds from the Offering will be used to fund the completion of the feasibility study for the Duketon Gold Project, acquisition of capital items for the development of the project, on-going exploration and for working capital.


----------



## exgeo (2 October 2008)

Currently capitalised at $22 m undiluted. Guess the 3.5m Oz of gold ought to be worth something. Oh, and the $19.6 m they raised a few months ago.


----------



## GoHardHomie (3 October 2008)

I wonder what is going on? 

Massive volume has gone through the last couple of days and today its down 29% to 8.5 cents.


----------



## exgeo (3 October 2008)

> I wonder what is going on?
> 
> Massive volume has gone through the last couple of days and today its down 29% to 8.5 cents.




Welcome back. How was your trip to Mars? There's been something called a "credit crunch" going on, with panic liquidation of stocks, especially juniors or anything that hedge funds are into. Long term, gold might we worth having (even if it's still in the ground at the moment - especially if it's cheap enough) if the financial system is as stuffed as I've been reading.


----------



## GoHardHomie (3 October 2008)

exgeo said:


> Welcome back. How was your trip to Mars? There's been something called a "credit crunch" going on, with panic liquidation of stocks, especially juniors or anything that hedge funds are into. Long term, gold might we worth having (even if it's still in the ground at the moment - especially if it's cheap enough) if the financial system is as stuffed as I've been reading.




Thanks for your particularly helpful reply. 
I take it all juniors fell 29% yesterday? My internet feed here in Mars is a bit iffy with all the solar flare activity recently.

So getting back to my question - does anyone know of any RRL specific information that would explain its recent belting on huge volume?


----------



## exgeo (3 October 2008)

Juniors are being hammered, even good ones. For example, yesterday Kentor gold had sellers as low as 6 cents, and only one bidder at 1 cent for a while (that was me, that's why I noticed).

I note that D Walker one of the directors has spent $106,383 buying 774,645 shares since 25/8/2008 giving an average purchase price of 13.7c per share. Several dull but important activities have been completed towards furthering the feasibility study, such as the geotechnical report to allow pit design, minesite sterilisation drilling, initial process-water exploration drilling. Mine reserve calculations are ongoing, as is metallurgical testwork related to blending different ore types (all this from the June 2008 qtly). In earlier metallurgical testwork, the calculated head grade was 20-30% higher than the grade estimated by drilling, due to the presence of coarse gold which is difficult to estimate by drilling (need a bulk sample to really get a handle on it).


----------



## exgeo (7 March 2009)

Here's a letter I sent to Mr Clark, one of the substantial shareholders who are looking to call an EGM to replace the current board with themselves. Anyone else care to comment? I haven't received any response yet (this was post was made 24 hours after my email was sent, and after the deadline set by the Clark group for a response from the RRL board.


> Dear Mr Clark,
> 
> I am also a shareholder in RRL. Contrary to your assertion that there is widespread dissatisfaction with the current board, I am pretty happy with the way things have been going (but perhaps there's some information you have of which I'm not aware).
> 
> ...


----------



## wanomad1970 (12 March 2009)

Gday..I'll put my 20cents in here for what its worth.

Personally I feel that the current board has just about had its day in the sun.

Ive followed this project for a number of years now and honestly cant beleive how long its taken to get to this stage.

I'm not saying that the current board wont be able to get it into production I just dont think the shareholders are going to get the best value for their money.

Mark Clark and his other proposals for the board Nick Giorgetta and Morgan Hart have had a minimum of at least 6 projects with over 40 different deposits.
Nick is practically a pioneer in development of the CIP process and I doubt you would find a smarter Metalurgist with such an in depth knowledge of mining, metalurgy and finance anywhere.

Their contacts within the fianance sector and also amongst all service providers in the industy will give them an opportunity to develop this project quicker and cheaper than anyone else around.

My shares will count for a vote I just dont think the current board will like it.


----------



## jman2007 (22 March 2009)

jman2007 said:


> Went to the RIU Explorers Conf 2008 in Freo, Perth,
> 
> Have to say I was not at all convinced by the RRL presentation.  The question on my lips is how the hell can they make Moolart Well economic at 0.8g/t?    So on top of the low grade issue, they need $148M to build the plant.




Well it's taken a while, but it now looks like I may end up eating my own crusty leather hat. Nothing like a good corporate stoush to get the blood pumping. After I relegated this stock to the list of "also-rans", those punters who picked up a swag at 8c will be grinning from ear-to-ear... and rightly so!  

Anyone aware of some updated figures for the plant construction?... my estimate of $150M is now more than a year old.

Perhaps now the Board will inject a bit of urgency into the project - I have to say to date, the whole thing has moved with glacial slowness.

jman


----------



## Buckfont (5 January 2010)

Thank heavens for the change of leadership in this company. Huge upside when the project at Duketon is about to come on line midyear. Nick Giorgetta is one highly regarded boffin in the business and a sp. of 0.10c Y/low to 0.69c close today and a climbing gold price bodes well. Have held since 06/07. Anyone else of the same mind? Footnote: what did the pirate say to the doubters? RRRRRRL be right me heartys.

`Inside info is just the stuff you already know in your heart.`


----------



## Buckfont (17 December 2010)

I find it puzzling that no one has posted on this thread since my last on 5th January. Up today 3.54% and 14% in 5 days.

With the gold price taking a back step I`m surprised at the surge and the lack of interest from posters here. I`ve always believed in this little ripper. A bit of feedback would be appreciated as to the thoughts of others who hold. Have had for years and has done me well.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 December 2010)

Buckfont if you love this stock, fill a fellow in, what is its resource base, cost of production and possible reasons why it is moving? then I'm interested. I have read about them reasonably regularly in the AFR.

Here is a chart highlighting the almost picture book run.

I can't believe everyone can't believe why no one is posting about one of 1000 stocks on the ASX! I'm glad people don't post if they have nothing to add, that would be far worse.

squirrel! sorry.  in RRL's case, a great year, I do agree, and will look at a re-entry, based on POG being a little weak atm, and the good move on low volume. Promising. 

Probably related to this (ongoing) ann;


> Garden Well Gold Deposit – Diamond Drilling Confirms Gold at Depth
> Highlights
> • Diamond drilling continuing at Garden Well with 10 holes completed to test below the current depth extent of RC drilling. Results for 6 holes have been received and 4 are pending.
> • Diamond drilling to date has returned results showing wide zones of mineralisation with good gold grades in the fresh rock zone including:
> ...




also this for the year seems to have been very well conducted;


> Development
> Development of the project was completed during the quarter, with the following key milestones
> achieved:
> • Commencement of power supply to the mine site on 28 July 2010;
> ...



Will investigate further and see whats new.


----------



## mr. jeff (23 June 2011)

I cut off the dates but they are daily candles in month partitions. Apologies.

Looks like RRL may have a run on if it can clear this level. If POG stays strong (likely at this stage) then it may remain a popular smaller to medium goldie. RRL have just announced development of Garden Well and are looking at around 180-200Oz per year. Quite promising, and looking like a favourite among the smaller players.

Good luck.


----------



## Dinipants (3 February 2012)

Surprised there's not much talk on this thread. We have a strongly trending stock that's almost doubled in sp since the last comment.

Moolart producing (with low production costs [~$500/oz])and Garden Well set to start production (200,00-250,000oz pa), recently announced upgrades to gold resources/reserves (on 25/11/2011), strong management and potential for exploration. And if gold continues upward, as seems to be expected, then that's obviously gonna be a boost.


----------



## Boggo (3 February 2012)

Dinipants said:


> Surprised there's not much talk on this thread. We have a strongly trending stock that's almost doubled in sp since the last comment.




I suppose the lesson there Dinipants is to tread carefully with the stocks on here that have all the chatter and supporters unless you have the ability to know how to "hit and run".
They are usually the stocks that have had a run up, have turned down and now have have a heap of 'investors' that are in more strife than the first settlers.

There are a couple of dozen stocks such as RRL doing nicely and quite a few more over the last few months that are around the same area that RRL was at in August 2010 but you never hear about them.


----------



## Dinipants (3 February 2012)

Boggo said:


> I suppose the lesson there Dinipants is to tread carefully with the stocks on here that have all the chatter and supporters unless you have the ability to know how to "hit and run".
> They are usually the stocks that have had a run up, have turned down and now have have a heap of 'investors' that are in more strife than the first settlers.




Yeah that's true, alot of good performers get ignored and alot of the discussion on ASF are on more speculative stocks. Just like MAD is doing now. Oh well, hopefully I've helped at least one person.

Thanks for the reply! I'm newish to trading so every lesson/opinion is much appreciated .


----------



## Dinipants (3 February 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention resistance at $4.00, but that's no big mystery


----------



## Boggo (3 February 2012)

Dinipants said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention resistance at $4.00, but that's no big mystery




Yes, took a while to get past $3 as well, just the standard hesitate at round numbers I suppose.

Sometimes those levels are expected, eg. RSG at 140, 1.80 and 2.00. Sometimes external retracements play a role but that is a another topic entirely.


----------



## Hal2000 (27 February 2012)

Boggo
Agreed.
RRL is one of the star performers over the last 4-5 years .
One of the problems for Regis in 2006-7 was that under the old management they had a huge tenement holding.
The company burnt too much capital, had too many shares out there, eventually did a share split, and suffered from lack of punter confidence in 2007-8.
Shares dropped after the share split to as low as 13c if I recall correctly.
Picked up 350,000 in early 2008 and sat for three years and then sold.
Fundamentals were always good.
Legacy issues often retard the presumed inevitable positive outcome based on fundamentals.
I always plan on PFS as the stage to do a detailed study for targeted investment.
There are a few very good very cheap companies out there right now.
If the price is right and all the fundamentals line up it’s well worth the extra wait with a well-managed company holding a resources with good numbers at the RIGHT time. 
Take a good look at “IDC”.
All the boxes are ticked.
They have had a stroke of excellent good fortune thanks to the WFC.
Now sitting on  + 2 million oz with 800,000 odd thousand better than 4.5 g/t, open cut.
Probably rapidly getting to BFS through PFS.
THE company to watch from about June 2012 in my humble view.
Not holding yet.


----------



## Dinipants (9 May 2012)

Some good announcements lately, but unsurprisingly taking a big beating with the falling gold price. Could be good value though


----------



## DocK (28 November 2012)

Any speculation on the reason for the trading halt?  Cap raising? Takeover action?


----------



## pixel (28 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Any speculation on the reason for the trading halt?  Cap raising?



Doesn't sound like it, The reason given is


> pending the release of an announcement by the Company regarding a Corporate and Operating update.




But the Market seems puzzled and concerned. IAP down 14c ... which can of course change quickly.
We'll have to wait for the announcement, I guess...


----------



## DocK (28 November 2012)

Thanks Pixel - I had read the announcement, but was unaware of what a _Corporate and Operating update_ generally was  Not one I've come across often and I thought the corporate action could possibly be a takeover offer.  I own some of these and have been poised to sell with the recent weakness in the stock compared to other goldies (seems some may have been in know before the halt???)  - guess I'll just have to wait and see, as you say.


----------



## skc (28 November 2012)

pixel said:


> Doesn't sound like it, The reason given is
> 
> 
> But the Market seems puzzled and concerned. IAP down 14c ... which can of course change quickly.
> We'll have to wait for the announcement, I guess...




Merrill moved them to neutral today citing 


> we are concerned that Dec Q production may not be strong enough to enable delivery of
> FY13 production guidance.






> We believe consensus production and earnings are too high for FY13. As we
> were already 5% below the low end of production guidance, after revising our
> forecasts we are now 10% under. We suspect post production and earnings
> adjustments, the market is likely to revise both production and earnings lower.


----------



## skc (28 November 2012)

Hmmm

Merrill this morning



> We have lowered our estimate of Dec Q garden Well production to *50koz *(from
> 63koz) and while it is not impossible for 2H production to offset this, we feel FY13
> guidance (220-240koz) is now a stretched target and as such the company is at
> risk of missing.




RRL this afternoon



> Gold production from the Garden Well operation is expected to be in the order of *50,000 – 55,000 ounces* in the December 2012 quarter. Gold production guidance for Garden Well for the second half (January - June 2013) remains unchanged at 130,000 – 140,000 ounces.


----------



## mr. jeff (7 May 2013)

RRL daily


An incredible sell down with a big volume rise near the end signalling a probably finale. Whether there is a strong rebound is questionable - there have been plenty of opinions suggesting a sideways pattern for many of the gold stocks for the next while before it becomes clear where the POG is heading.


----------



## sjp2 (18 February 2014)

any whispers about Regis ,maybe they have run out of gold at Garden Well.


----------



## Buckfont (18 February 2014)

sjp2 said:


> any whispers about Regis ,maybe they have run out of gold at Garden Well.




A comment like that belongs on the RED thread. RRL management as far as I can see is one of the best teams in the industry and don't come out with wild speculative announcements just to appease the curious and head scratchers.

They I suggest are waiting to confirm the problems that the weather has brought to the area ( the reason for the initial trading halt), rather than racing out to give useless two bit information that is based not on fact.

The fact that there is a shortfall of 7269 oz in the Sept qtr at Garden Well, would by no means to me require a TH or suspension, and if they have run out of gold we'll all just have to wait for the next quarterly or the honesty from Regis management beforehand. I'll take the latter to clear things up.

As the Geordies say ' trooble at mull. '


----------



## BullandPull (7 August 2014)

It is cheap at the moment because of a drop due to temporary flooding in its mines, however even given the flooding first quarter figures were not negative. It is a gold miner and gold prices are high and expected to remain so. Gold over time increases without fault. They have recently finished repairs and safety measures to prevent any other flooding, so perfect time to buy at a bargain with a low P/E!

DISCLAIMER: Don't just invest on my word, check for yourself of course.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2014)

Under the radar!
Chart tonight.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2014)

My technical view of RRL.

*Click to Expand.*


----------



## Faramir (9 September 2014)

Hi tech/a


> I'm looking for close resistance to be smashed



Fri 20th July, control volume is stock brought to go long? If those stocks won't sell, are they called control volume because it provides good support. Since 20/Jul, It has been bouncing up and down towards the Close Resistance.

The last bar has larger volume than the previous 4 weeks. Does that means they are getting ready for a big jump?

PS: I am trying to understand the chart and I think tech/a is right. I can't tell if it will be tomorrow or next week? I think it will go through the resistance barrier. Still not willing to put any real money on my hunch. I am reluctant to buy miners. This is just a good exercise for me.]
Thank you tech/a for providing this.


----------



## qldfrog (10 September 2014)

very quickly: it is 4:30Am, i believe I saw a title suggesting EEL might look for some extra capital..do your own research I do not want to start false rumour..anyone can confirm?
This would obviously smash any TA on the stock short term
I currently do not own RRL


----------



## qldfrog (10 September 2014)

qldfrog said:


> very quickly: it is 4:30Am, i believe I saw a title suggesting EEL might look for some extra capital..do your own research I do not want to start false rumour..anyone can confirm?
> This would obviously smash any TA on the stock short term
> I currently do not own RRL




could not find anything after a quick search this evening
mea culpa...
still not owing


----------



## piggybank (10 August 2016)

Obviously not a favourite here. However for those who bought into the stock around this time last year would be up at least 200%.


----------



## jjbinks (5 February 2019)

Retesting making new highs
Looks it could go fair bit higher if it consolidates and then breaks through?


----------



## Miner (24 July 2019)

With no specific news RRL alone has gone down so much compare to its peers today?
Any suggestion?
What charts say ?


----------



## Boggo (24 July 2019)

Miner said:


> With no specific news RRL alone has gone down so much compare to its peers today?
> Any suggestion?
> What charts say ?




I prefer weekly charts but midweek the daily gives an insight to what may be coming.
In the case of RRL looking at Vol Price Analysis on the daily then yesterdays bar is an upthrust bar (consider open, close, range and volume) which is a sign of weakness.

I personally tend to ignore this until it starts to impact on the weekly chart but it is a prompt to re-check position of stops etc.

Just my , I need @tech/a to check and comment on this one.


----------



## Trav. (24 July 2019)

Miner said:


> With no specific news RRL alone has gone down so much compare to its peers today?
> ?




Quarterly out and increased AISC....there is your answer 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190723/pdf/446t560wvds51w.pdf


----------



## Miner (24 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> Quarterly out and increased AISC....there is your answer
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190723/pdf/446t560wvds51w.pdf



Damn


----------



## rnr (24 July 2019)

Interesting to note that the change in the AISC has resulted in approx. $426.8M being written off the value as at Monday 22nd July.
I think @Boggo is on the right track in his classifying the bar on Tuesday as an upthrust (in VSA terms) and is a sign of weakness which has further played out today. It will be interesting to see where price heads from here with support at around the $5.40 to $5.30 mark.


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

Miner said:


> With no specific news RRL alone has gone down so much compare to its peers today? Any suggestion?




Tough Market Miner ….. but I guess when you are running a 2.5 Billion dollar Company, there is always the chance that the punters will become hostile for a few dollars.

There were both positives and negatives in yesterdays Quarterly but the down spike looks suspiciously like some heavy hitters taking some profits off the table …. 

That may well be a bell weather for the market in general for the near term??!!  …… Tread with caution perhaps.


----------



## Miner (25 July 2019)

barney said:


> Tough Market Miner ….. but I guess when you are running a 2.5 Billion dollar Company, there is always the chance that the punters will become hostile for a few dollars.
> 
> There were both positives and negatives in yesterdays Quarterly but the down spike looks suspiciously like some heavy hitters taking some profits off the table ….
> 
> That may well be a bell weather for the market in general for the near term??!!  …… Tread with caution perhaps.



Hey mates @barney , @Boggo , @rnr, @trav and all
Not a worry for RRL. It has run pretty good and a short term fall, not going to be end of the world. Gold is bullish now so ups and downs are all fun with good protection


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2019)




----------



## Miner (25 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> View attachment 96362



Hats off @tech/a .
Many thanks


----------



## barney (25 July 2019)

Miner said:


> . Gold is bullish now so ups and downs are all fun with good protection




Gold is certainly on the up. The down move for RRL looks out of character at first glance given the POG.

High Volume on the Close yesterday as Tech pointed out so plenty of shares being redistributed ….. Looking like a short term blip to me  …… 

Just for own amusement, I am putting my *"FOREX"* trading hat on for a moment

My Forex hat is sharp and pointy and digs into your head when you try and remove it

It is also untrusting of anyone with too much money/power/control, and tries to turn mundane events into a trail of deceit and subterfuge at any opportunity

The attached chart musings are derived from wearing my Forex hat.  You have the right to call me crazy. You have the right to remain silent. Your choice

The big end of town Pushed and Sold into the recent SP push. After the Buyers were diminished enough, it was simple to dump a modest amount on the chosen Open ..... at the price exactly below where the recent push started

Sellers were triggered, and cheap shares were collected.  The reason is simply to collect maximum profit at the highs … then re collect shares at a discount for the upcoming Dividend in September I believe??

If I am correct, the price should now meander back up in an orderly fashion till divvy day.


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2019)

Im of a different opinion Barney.
I think this is setting up for more Downside.


----------



## Miner (30 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> Im of a different opinion Barney.
> I think this is setting up for more Downside.



Gees!
It looks like @tech/a  and @barney  are now talking like  the stock brokers. One says sell and other one tells to buy.


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2019)

One of us will get it right.


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> Im of a different opinion Barney.
> I think this is setting up for more Downside.




I had my Forex hat on Tech …. it affects my thinking

I still see "orchestration" however. (I put my hat back on) …. 

Its reasonable to expect the recent Low to be re-tested as you suggest. I'm looking for accumulation on any low pushes prior to Divvy date (September??)

I like to call them early because it makes me pay attention, and learn … especially when I'm wrong


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2019)

Hi Barney.

I think the only definitive analysis of *ANY* kind is Hindsight.

Analysis displaced forward is only in *ANTICIPATION* 
So we cant be wrong---the analysis can be *misleading*
or *misinterpreted.* It wont be wrong as you'll see it
clearly in hindsight! As you know Many do!

Great analysis leads to great anticipation which leads to
*opportunity.*


Miner will like this reply!


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

Miner said:


> One says sell and other one tells to buy.




LOL …..   Different views make it interesting.   

I called *BIN* as being played by the deep pockets brigade when it was dumped recently and it has continued to rise since, so games do go on.  In reality though … if Stocks bomb, they usually have trouble recovering in the short term.

*RRL* SP also looks a bit manipulated to me.  I called it early; If I'm wrong, I get egg on my face.  Fortunately I like eggs 

ps.  Just to be clear, I am not calling it a BUY.  

ACCUMULATION on the dips looks to be happening, but I may need to loosen my forex hat if the big boys start strumming a different tune

Chartwise …. Recent Low around $5.45 could easily be re-tested (normal) …. Any forceful dip under $5.42 would not look great.


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> *Miner will like this reply*!




So do I  lol


----------



## Miner (30 July 2019)

barney said:


> LOL …..   Different views make it interesting.
> 
> I called *BIN* as being played by the deep pockets brigade when it was dumped recently and it has continued to rise since, so games do go on.  In reality though … if Stocks bomb, they usually have trouble recovering in the short term.
> 
> ...



Nice postings from both @barney  and @tech/a . All good. 
One thing for sure @tech/a  appears to be more convincing.  
Ha ha. 
By the way has market peaked after breaking all time high ?


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

Miner said:


> Nice postings from both @barney  and @tech/a . All good.
> One thing for sure @tech/a  appears to be more convincing.




Fair dinkum Miner … I thought I was super convincing with my lack of conviction


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2019)

barney said:


> Fair dinkum Miner … I thought I was super convincing with my lack of conviction




Ann----Is that you??


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> Ann----Is that you??




Don't be naughty!

I enjoyed the tech/a V Miss Anne confrontations  … in fact, I think there should be a thread dedicated to you two giving each other the appropriate levels of grief (spiced with love of course)

I like all personalities … it makes ASF what it is …. 

Bring back the Nun   (Nunthewiser for newer ASF'ers)

So as not to be off topic … RRL …. My short term prediction ….

Next week's high $5.66
2 week Low $5.48

See if my hat is still on after then


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

tech/a said:


> Im of a different opinion Barney.
> I think this is setting up for more Downside.




Oops ..... I'm with Tech



tech/a said:


> One of us will get it right.




Lol …… Indeed.  

The unwanted forceful dip below $5.42 has eventuated … (and quickly)

It appears my Forex hat which sees all sorts of evil subterfuge in the markets still works as well as it did when I traded Forex

That is why I no longer trade Forex   Back to my cave for a while


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

barney said:


> Back to my cave for a while




ps. Just for the record, I'm still not convinced about the validity of this current spike lower ….. but I'll come back to gloat when the chart tells me how brilliant my early prediction was …. or not


----------



## barney (2 August 2019)

barney said:


> ps. Just for the record, I'm still not convinced about the validity of this current spike lower …..




RRL may require a few packs of "No More Gaps" the way its behaving

The $5.42 Low seems to have little grip and it has gapped back higher.

Should be interesting to watch the next few days.  Intra day Volume will tell a better story.


----------



## barney (8 August 2019)

barney said:


> Should be interesting to watch the next few days.  Intra day Volume will tell a better story.




Possible?


----------



## frugal.rock (15 December 2019)

barney said:


> Back to my cave for a while



G'day Al,
Haven't read all the posts about it but saw that you might be in your cave still on this one?
Well Barney bear, you might like to consider waking up out of hibernation on this one?
I noticed tech/a commented about more up on the downside. Now that I understand! Hahaha. Interested in what tech/a has to say on current situation.
I currently have a fear of gold stocks (bloody Dacian..shoulda hung on to my 50c? entries....) and stocks that pay dividends...fear of the unknown there.
Have learnt head grade/strip ratios, waste and AISC are very important factors for a gold miner. 
I have just been running a eyeball over this stock.I picked up on it externally to this site. Wasn't on any of my watchlists?
At the current price range I am interested. 
F.Rock


----------



## Trav. (15 December 2019)

I just had a quick look at this and definitely not on my watch list.....maybe because I still have a couple performing the same way 

Very low grade for me and production down on last year. At least the AISC is pretty good considering they have underground operations.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 December 2019)

Thanks Trav! Awesome timely response.
The head grade was an increase.
The worry as I see it (learning from DCN lesson) it's the waste factor or strip ratio (same thing really) that increases costs.
At the moment I am interested in it, as in my opinion, it's now sitting somewhere around a truer value, although I am not qualified to state that and I haven't settled on a valuation method yet. Work in progress...
However, I like to buy at discounts to true valuations made by experts though
I wish I knew more about short trading, never done it yet. Need to fill in a form and figure I should get better at longuns before that.
But that leads me to the point, people do trade short and I don't know how short trades generally affect price? 
I am guessing that they may slow down the falling progress?
And I am guessing that the shorties want to see it break under $4.00 ?
I note the XGD down 3.9% on Fryday... yes, most gold stocks got fried on a Fryday the 13th...
I'm not superstitious, but some are!
Cheers. F.Rock


----------



## barney (15 December 2019)

Trav. said:


> definitely not on my watch list.....maybe because I still have a couple performing the same way




Yeah. Currently its struggling.

I called a fair bit wrong on this one a few months back, although I did call a couple of pivot areas correctly including under the $5.42 area was going to be a problem … which it has proven to be



frugal.rock said:


> At the current price range I am interested.



​
You never know, although the chart looks a bit desperate …. Of course it's also true that the best place to buy is at the last low before a reversal … Hard part is picking the last low of course 

I think this will show when its ready but at the moment it's hard to know, and it looks like going lower in the short term ….. POG might give the final answer


----------



## Trav. (15 December 2019)

Entertaining post @frugal.rock , i like the cut of your jib 



frugal.rock said:


> However, I like to buy at discounts to true valuations made by experts though




This is a dangerous game IMHO as everyone has an agenda and the big boys are always the winners



frugal.rock said:


> I wish I knew more about short trading, never done it yet. Need to fill in a form and figure I should get better at longuns before that.




Never placed a short trade either but not rocket science. Go with the trend and current trend is down. Picking the bottom is a tough gig as @barney highlighted.



frugal.rock said:


> I note the XGD down 3.9% on Fryday... yes, most gold stocks got fried on a Fryday the 13th...




I like your work here.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 December 2019)

Trav. said:


> Entertaining post , i like the cut of your jib
> 
> This is a dangerous game IMHO as everyone has an agenda and the big boys are always the winners



A sailor said that to me once, I tacked in the opposite direction quick smart...
Yarrrrp, I am hoping Morningstar Quantitative is objective free and use a standard set of algorithms...


----------



## Trav. (23 February 2020)

barney said:


> You never know, although the chart looks a bit desperate …. Of course it's also true that the best place to buy is at the last low before a reversal … Hard part is picking the last low of course
> 
> I think this will show when its ready but at the moment it's hard to know, and it looks like *going lower in the short term* ….. POG might give the final answer




I think that it is time to revisit RRL as the POG is going very strong.

I think that when @barney posted the above on the 15/12/2019 he managed to to get this right as it went down another 0.5%.....well done mate  I couldn't have picked that 

^^^ I just noticed the multiple " I think " 's  above and was going to change it but decided to leave it as is, because I think that I wont be judged on my poor grammar being a high school drop out and will just concentrate on drawing lines with crayon on the screen. 

But on a more serious note the 2020 Half Year Financial Results seemed pretty positive and SP responded  well. I am sure that the amount of gold hedged would be nice to review but you can't win them all. 

Chart below 
- Results announced and green day up 2.8%, but this saw a lower close than I would have like, possible long suffering holders getting out
- Good finish to rest of week up ~ 5% over all
- I expect a positive week again so will be watching closely on Monday and may take a short term position as people continue to scour gold companies


----------



## frugal.rock (23 February 2020)

Revisited this one a few days ago.
Seems to generally follow the XGD during the day.
Gold is the rabbit warren.
Traders are the rabbits.
Rabbit feed is any stock/product other than gold and they like to diversify their daily flavours.
Be the rabbit. Don't get eaten by the fox, shot by the cocky etc.

F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

Regis Resources is targeting up to a 7 per cent lift in gold production in the 2021 financial year as the soaring gold price underwrote a record full year profit.

Net profit increased 22 per cent to $200 million in the 2020 financial year as gold sales rose 16 per cent to $757 million. The miner sold 353,182 ounces of gold at an average price of $2200 an ounce.






The miner produced 352,042 ounces of gold at an all-in sustaining cost (AISC) of $1246 an ounce.

Regis Resources has forecast full year production of between 355,000 ounces and 380,000 ounces at an all-in sustaining cost of between $1230 an ounce and $1300 an ounce.

A full franked final dividend of 8¢ a share was declared and will be paid on October 16.

The company has paid $488 million in dividends since 2013.


----------



## finicky (7 January 2021)

Regis Resources one of two gold miners in the picks by Bell Potter analysts for cal 2021 (the other was Aeris Resources - AIS - fwiw)

"Regis Resources (RRL)
We continue to view RRL as an attractive,
reliable gold producer. Consistent
operating margins have been maintained
across the business. RRL’s FY20 EBITDA
margin of 52% is competitive with, or
ahead of, key industry peers. RRL’s ongoing
CAPEX is, in our view, an investment
into attractive, capital efficient growth
options that leverage off RRL’s existing
infrastructure – an aspect of its operations
that set it apart from many peers. This
includes the McPhillamys Project in NSW
which has made good progress through
the permitting process, is well placed
to advance to production, should deliver
material production growth and could
commence construction during 2021. In
our view, the market attributes little value
to this asset.
RRL also remains one of the sector leaders
for shareholder returns. Its FY20 dividend
equates to a payout of $41m and a payout
ratio of 43% of NPAT for a 2.9% fully
franked yield (at dividend declaration).
Buy, Target Price $5.72/sh"

The weekly chart shown strikes me as a reasonable chance of forming a rounding low here. The momentum indicators making lower lows while the price is higher than the last low is an encouraging divergence imo. I hold but am not adding.

Weekly


----------



## finicky (19 January 2021)

Still weak behaviour in the RRL chart, I was trying to decide at what price I might buy some more. I've been holding for about 5 years I think and the price is getting right down to my buy-in level. Pretty dependable 4.3% ff yield at today's prices - for a mostly consistent goldie!
I must have given the chart a very cursory look to be prattling in my last post about the likelihood of a rounding low here, too casual a comment. The possibility of a low is still live, but dimished in my eyes and not rounding.

Daily


----------



## Miner (19 January 2021)

finicky said:


> Still weak behaviour in the RRL chart, I was trying to decide at what price I might buy some more. I've been holding for about 5 years I think and the price is getting right down to my buy-in level. Pretty dependable 4.3% ff yield at today's prices - for a mostly consistent goldie!
> I must have given the chart a very cursory look to be prattling in my last post about the likelihood of a rounding low here, too casual a comment. The possibility of a low is still live, but dimished in my eyes and not rounding.
> 
> Daily
> View attachment 118663



@finicky - we have something similar here. I buy the stock and then release with a small profit to know it is a ten bagger. examples are MIN - bought at $2 sold at $4, and now we can see. Bought Afterpay at $10 and sold at $14  and looking stupid.
Bought SI6, SBR  and similar - and holding to get down and down. 
Only one time I felt lucky when I wanted Trump to lose and knowing whoever I put a bet that becomes a losing horse. So put $80 on Trump to win. we all know what happened. My all colleagues have witnessed when I put $80 and outcome. So maybe I run negative winners - If I do not like someone put bet them to win and guess what. 
Maybe you and I form a company and commission  @tech/a, @So_Cynical, @peter2  and @Garpal Gumnut  - we will never loose.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 January 2021)

Miner said:


> @finicky - we have something similar here. I buy the stock and then release with a small profit to know it is a ten bagger. examples are MIN - bought at $2 sold at $4, and now we can see. Bought Afterpay at $10 and sold at $14  and looking stupid.
> Bought SI6, SBR  and similar - and holding to get down and down.
> Only one time I felt lucky when I wanted Trump to lose and knowing whoever I put a bet that becomes a losing horse. So put $80 on Trump to win. we all know what happened. My all colleagues have witnessed when I put $80 and outcome. So maybe I run negative winners - If I do not like someone put bet them to win and guess what.
> Maybe you and I form a company and commission  @tech/a, @So_Cynical, @peter2  and @Garpal Gumnut  - we will never loose.



You are not alone @Miner 

The closest game to trading/investing is Cricket.

gg


----------



## Miner (19 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You are not alone @Miner
> 
> The closest game to trading/investing is Cricket.
> 
> gg



Yes cricket . After so much sporting behaviours by Tim Paine and SCG crowd India did what they are good at- reply on thevfield that too by their Team B.
Lol.


----------



## brerwallabi (20 January 2021)

Volume down, gold price down, next kick in gold price hmmm?


----------



## finicky (20 January 2021)

Maybe it's near a low, anyway scratched the itch and added 2,000 @ 3.65  
I bought my stake in RRL in November 2016 @ 3.27. Since then it's reurned better than 20% ROE and 8 straight fully franked half yearly divs of 8cps. Good cash position - who cares if the pit grades are low? Proof is in the pudding for me when AISC, ROE, building b/v, div yield are all consistently good. 
Looking back over the 10 years of stats that Commsec offers there was one bad year, 2014, that was pretty disastrous (I recall: pit wall collapse, grade reurning sub expectations, low gold price) but the rest were above 20% ROE with the book value growing from 0.32 in 2011 to 1.64 in 2020. The total shareholder return for this can be strong in an upswing.
Needs a conviction in LT sustainability of gold price appreciation which I have in spades.


----------



## finicky (20 January 2021)

RRL

Thought I should add something cautionary.
My attention was drawn to the impending *December Quarterly* by someone today - often I neglect the simplest things. The December Qtrly came out January 22 last year so could be Friday or Monday this time. Maybe this is why the price has been treading water and acting ambiguous? I might have jumped the gun buying a few RRL today.

Management said in the *September* Quarterly, "we continue to consider our FY21 production guidance of between 355,000 to 380,000oz as appropriate *albeit* as previously noted with a stronger production weighting to the second half of the financial year."

So it's natural to infer from this that the December Quarterly report can't be expected to be stellar, since production is tipped to be stronger in H2. Among possible harmless reasons for  weaker H1 is a higher stripping ratio than average life of mine and their newly producing u/g mine (Rosemont) still appears to be in ramp up stage.


----------



## finicky (28 January 2021)

Could be breaking the wrong way. 
I guess a spring back is possible, the volume today isn't high yet. Anyway, I'll be I'll  for a few more if it gets down enough over future weeks and shows reversal signs - just to make myself feel better. December Qtrly results were ok, costs were up but management seemed to forewarn of this.

I am taking a flogging today, much worse than the ASX200, mostly CHN but everything's significantly down

Daily


----------



## finicky (29 January 2021)

Retest or sustainable spring-back? 
Won't try to guess but looking 'hopeful'.
Was trading with a reliable 4.5% ff dividend yesterday.

Daily


----------



## bluekelah (17 February 2021)

Big dump down to 3.26 today despite gold not going down that much. Any idea why guys? or is it just a big playa like Blackrock finally getting out.


----------



## finicky (17 February 2021)

It's happening everywhere with the solid goldies, not just RRL. Don't know why. I am watching RRL with a view to adding, this price is as cheap as ~5 years ago, the yield must be edging up towards 5% ff by now. Currently though I don't like the chart, so as I said, watching with a bit of interest, certainly not selling.


----------



## finicky (22 February 2021)

I have a bid in for significantly more RRL @ 3.18  - relatIve to my holding of course.
Put it in over the weekend but now looks like a short term low might be happening. I took the previous two candles as mildly bullish in a downtrend: the Thursday one is obvious but Friday's follow up is a spinning top on good volume, today is confirming so far - these t/a notions are in the context of apparent fundamental value however. No other encouraging signs in the chart that I can see.

Daily


----------



## peter2 (22 February 2021)

Bold move as the gold stocks have been hammered. I'm waiting for a perfect reversal setup before venturing into this sector.


----------



## finicky (22 February 2021)

Probably wise, hard for me to resist gold stocks when they're on sale - made additions to four so far, not including this one if it fills. There's either something wrong with RRL that is being hidden or its just the ebb and flow of big funds. Possible weaknesses I have considered are that the McPhillamys project is seen as being stalled or that ramp up and production from the new u/g at Rosemont are too slow to satisfy - RRL has always been a big pit miner. But the historical record of RRL is great and if just going by that, which I pretty much am, RRL is the cheapest quality gold producer on the ASX - easily, looking at those with which I am familiar. As far as the general gold market, I am going by gut feel after 19 years of investment in it (the first phase of which was really bad) and the best advice I take, such as Jordan Roy-Byrne, are saying it's close enough to time. One of the best twitter chartists on the other hand is more equivocal recently about which way gold will swing, has been confidently bullish till last week: Northstar @NorthstarCharts


----------



## finicky (25 February 2021)

Well, chance I will pick up some RRL today from a waiting bid @ 3.18
H1 report out which I'd say is solid but lacklustre? Depends on what interested participants (trying to avoid the term 'the market') have been expecting I guess - i.e. it's possible they have been expecting worse and will bid RRL up.

Production was down marginally ( -5.5k ozs) but achieved price per oz was up. In the final wash, income was down on pcp because *ASIC* was significantly higher at *$130* *more* per oz. The ASIC figure appears to be expected to improve in H2 as full year guidance is maintained.

The dividend has been *halved *so I was wrong to assume a reliable 8 cps ff dividend each HY - one of the attractions I am sure to many participants. So that might be a factor in today's reaction. The excuse for the reduction, which sounds legit to me, is that management is conserving cash for the McPhillamys development should it be waved through by  NSW government authorities.


----------



## finicky (25 February 2021)

Low of 3.04 💩
Got distracted and missed the trading. Then it took a few minutes for conviction to seep back. Have put in a bid near the intraday low @ 3.05 in case the recovery fizzles and it gets back down there.


----------



## Clansman (25 February 2021)

finicky said:


> Low of 3.04 💩
> Got distracted and missed the trading. Then it took a few minutes for conviction to seep back. Have put in a bid near the intraday low @ 3.05 in case the recovery fizzles and it gets back down there.




I like this company as far as Gold stocks go but I think you will get it cheaper than this.


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 March 2021)

technical shmecknical


			https://www.tradingview.com/x/QcGnOU9U/
		

weekly basis how oversold is this ......


----------



## Clansman (19 March 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> technical shmecknical
> 
> 
> https://www.tradingview.com/x/QcGnOU9U/
> ...




The shorts have been squeezed on this now and it will ascend from here.


----------



## Sean K (20 March 2021)

Major goldies all probably look like this. Almost identical to NCMs chart.




	

		
			
		

		
	
When does POG do a U Turn?


----------



## barney (21 March 2021)

Clansman said:


> The shorts have been squeezed on this now and it will ascend from here.










Agree @kennas  above

Not sure if the Short sellers were overly prevalent at 0.16% as at 18th March, but I agree that the Stock looks ready for a reversal.

After a little research, I am more of the opinion, that,

Given the TOP 20 Shareholders own 85% of the Company  

I'd suggest that the "short selling" has had little to do with the recent SP downgrade.


More likely, the "BIGGER players" are screwing the slightly less "bigger players" simply because they can!

(Checking last 2 years TOP 20 positions may add some clarity)


Mopping up "cheap" shares, and collecting dividends at the expense of others looks about the style of the deep pockets brigade!

SP should definitely rise in the short/medium term ... (assuming the POG behaves at within +/- 10-15% of its current range


Even I'm interested in this at the moment, and I'm a mad Spec punter!

If it were trading at less than 10 cents, I'd likely be all over it like a flea at a dog parade! lol.

i.e.  It looks a low risk punt.  Is it a better punt than BCN is my immediate question?


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 March 2021)

> The shorts have been squeezed on this




probably not



> it will ascend from here



we have no strong signal to confirm that, what we have is an oversold state with no retest of the low, money flows are negative


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 March 2021)

recent correlation xauaud/xauusd


			https://www.tradingview.com/x/uizYcaJq/
		


if the current swing low at the base of the larger channel holds in xauusd we may have a tradeable hike
but what/where are the signs of a longerterm investable lift ?


----------



## Clansman (23 March 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> probably not
> 
> 
> we have no strong signal to confirm that, what we have is an oversold state with no retest of the low, money flows are negative
> ...




It won't retest the low. Isn't required.   It has recently gone above the moving average  for the first time since $3.77 on the slide in mid January.
I called it going lower then $3.04  in late February. The low was in at $2.86.  It won't be going back there.
EVN has followed a similar trend and it too has turned upwards.


----------



## Clansman (23 March 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> recent correlation xauaud/xauusd
> 
> 
> https://www.tradingview.com/x/uizYcaJq/
> ...




I hope you aren't paying for that.


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

Clansman said:


> I hope you aren't paying for that.




 Are you seriously judging @Joules MM1  "input"  Mr. Clans/Man??    ... 


No judgment from me. Just saying

Caution who you pick on


----------



## Clansman (23 March 2021)

barney said:


> Are you seriously judging @Joules MM1  "input"  Mr. Clans/Man??    ...
> 
> 
> No judgment from me. Just saying
> ...




Questioning the cost of his material. If it's free then it's worth exactly what he paid for it.
Going by his stock selection, its most certainly free..


----------



## finicky (23 March 2021)

This reflection has caused me to change my mind about adding any more RRL. I won't be selling, it's been good divIdend payer and earned a mostly consistently good ROE. It's a mystery to me why it has been such a poor s.p performer. The comments here prompted me to do a price comparison chart for the first time against its 'peers' and the relative performance is quite shocking to me over any yearly multiple from one through to five years. I've chosen the 2 year chart to post but they all tell pretty much the same story. The comparative peer companies being: Ramelius, Northern Star, Evolution and Silverlake.

2 Yr Daily RRL vs RMS, NST, EVN, SLR


----------



## Clansman (23 March 2021)

finicky said:


> This reflection has caused me to change my mind about adding any more RRL. I won't be selling, it's been good divIdend payer and earned a mostly consistently good ROE. It's a mystery to me why it has been such a poor s.p performer. The comments here prompted me to do a price comparison chart for the first time against its 'peers' and the relative performance is quite shocking to me over any yearly multiple from one through to five years. I've chosen the 2 year chart to post but they all tell pretty much the same story. The comparative peer companies being: Ramelius, Northern Star, Evolution and Silverlake.
> 
> 2 Yr Daily RRL vs RMS, NST, EVN, SLR
> 
> View attachment 121775




How many Gold stocks historically are both good dividend payers and good S.P. performers???


----------



## finicky (24 March 2021)

Northern Star is the only one I can think of. It's dividend always looks mean compared to the price at the time but plenty would have been holding for say 4 or 5 years from a price of say of $4. The dividend has been quite progressive and the fy20 div was 0.27 ff. On a purchase price of $4 that's an effective yield of 6.75% ff.


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2021)

finicky said:


> This reflection has caused me to change my mind about adding any more RRL.




Good chart finicky. Can you do one of those with gold in AUD on it?


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 March 2021)

kennas said:


> Good chart finicky. Can you do one of those with gold in AUD on it?



kennas
this includes xauusd xauaud front month contracts (% basis)


			https://www.tradingview.com/x/4xIZKi66/


----------



## finicky (24 March 2021)

Actually @Joules MM1 has already done this with his personalised charting link a page back and that was what prompted me for the first time to comparatively chart RRL against some other gold miners. 

I knew RRL would fare badly on that measure but had not expected it to be as relatively bad as it has been over any period within a 5 year frame. His chart shows performance of RRL over 4 years compared to gold itself measured in USD and AUD.

The best I can come up with is a graph of RRL against the ASX gold etf GOLD and again I've chosen 2 years:


----------



## finicky (2 April 2021)

Second thoughts about RRL.

When this broker video came out, Nov 4 2020, the share price was at least $4, closed Thursday @ $2.97




The weekly chart shows that in the second month of March RRL traded with the highest positive weekly volume in 12 months - hammer candle. Also the price plumbed the same depth as during the Covid crisis in March 2020. The only other goldie to do this poorly is Northern Star Resources (NST). There's not much doubting the quality of NST. Notably NST also traded at high positive volume in the second week of March - its volume that week was an all time high but that would be tied up with the SAR merger. Since then NST has bounced out of the low.

*RRL* 2 Year Weekly







*NST* 2 Yearly Weekly


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2021)

finicky said:


> *RRL* 2 Year Weekly
> 
> View attachment 122286




Why has it halved fin? All goldies just come off because of POG? What happened in Aug/Sep that caused gold to halve in 6 months?


----------



## greggles (3 April 2021)

kennas said:


> Why has it halved fin? All goldies just come off because of POG? What happened in Aug/Sep that caused gold to halve in 6 months?




US dollar strength. Although gold last peaked on 5 January at US$1951.34. It climbed throughout December. It's difficult to know when the US dollar's rally is going to end. Some analysts are pretty bullish.


----------



## qldfrog (15 April 2021)

Bad day today and spp ahead


----------



## finicky (15 April 2021)

Very annoying move by management, I mean really, generating a huge number of shares at a discount to a s.p that was just getting off the mat from a multi-year low. I won't trust them again and won't be putting in for my entitlement.


----------



## bluekelah (22 April 2021)

finicky said:


> Very annoying move by management, I mean really, generating a huge number of shares at a discount to a s.p that was just getting off the mat from a multi-year low. I won't trust them again and won't be putting in for my entitlement.



Well i think they want to secure the cash flow from the Tropicana project. Might be worth to run some numbers to see if the capital raising is worth the cash flow from the 30% ownership of production. I do wonder if this aquisition is yield accretive? even if it is not i feel so long as the company doesnt put on any debt it doesnt really matter.

I think the massive share price drop recently might be a buying opportunity as gold is starting to rebound again as FED will always have to suppress bond yields and keep them low, which will keep real rates negative and hence bullish for gold.

Also once the McPhillamys project gets going proper we might get another gap up in SP. though at 1g/ton it sounds like a pretty low grade ore deposit.

The reason for Regis share price depression is likely due to a heavy weightage to hedging a couple years ago. i think they have hedge a significant proportion of production at $1600 so even thought POG is 2300 now , they arent enjoying the full benefits, despite AISC being in the $1400 range.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 May 2021)

Regis Resources has completed the retail component of its 1 for 3.08 fully underwritten accelerated non-renounceable pro-rata entitlement offer to fund the acquisition of the Tropicana gold mine

The company only received $30 million of applications as part of the offer, representing a total take-up rate of approximately 20 per cent.

Approximately 46 million shortfall of shares under the offer will be allotted to the underwriter and sub-underwriters of the retail entitlement offer.

The company issued 57 million new shares under the offer at $2.70 a share, raising $153.9 million.


----------



## Boggo (18 May 2021)

Interesting behaviour by Mitsubishi and Credit Suisse - why ?


----------



## mullokintyre (15 July 2021)

RRL approaching the Recent SPP issue price.
Question is, at what price will the profit takers move in??
Mick


----------



## bsnews (29 July 2021)

Nice set of figures today producing a very nice pop.


----------



## finicky (29 July 2021)

Bit of a relief for holders. Still spending a lot on development capital not included in AISC. The 30% of Tropicana will take a year to be paying out because of pit development there too - AISC of $2,121, using low grade stockpile while a cutback is done. Uninspiring.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 August 2021)

RRL annual out.
AISC 1372, divvy  3 CPS are good.
However, dividend is down by half on previous years.
 They paid out more in Income Tax to the Feds than they paid out to shareholders.
EPS down 30& on the PCP. Not good.
Production up  6%, revenue up 8%, EBITDA up 3% are only ok.
Guidance for next year  is up, which is good, even if the first quarter will be down.
NTA almost doubled, but so did long term liabilities.
Does not seem enough positives for me to invest.
Mick


----------



## Rabbithop (30 November 2021)

OMG RRL. Can't do any tricks to move sp up...very disappointing to say the least. May even drop further as in the Coles advert...price going down down down...I am not happy...
Redoing my list saw stocks bought about 5yrs ago, NST was around $5 plus n PLS was bought in at 70cts...wish I did hold them at that price. I have started to accumulate lately and MQG was around the $80 marks when I started to look at it...was expensive to me but did enter for the quick profit..was sitting on the fence when it hits $180, saying out loud to my self that it's going to go to 200 which she did..anyway it dropped a bit after going Ex div but will it retreat to $150 hmmm...humming just my humming.


----------



## divs4ever (30 November 2021)

RRL  not having any luck ( currently ) is fine by me 

 i currently have a buy order in @ $1.75  to add extra 

 unlike my previous picks  , i am getting slightly bulky on this one 

 so probably won't be  hoping for more than two buys this month 

 i expect the gold price to continue being suppressed  , as they try to flush cash into Treasury Bonds( and prop up the currencies 


  it is very easy to look wise in hindsight  but the potential profit is made jumping in  at an attractive opportunity , 

 RRL has bought itself a mid-term cash-flow  , if the management is sound a reasonable outcome will follow ( for a while )

 DYOR


----------



## Rabbithop (30 November 2021)

divs4ever said:


> RRL  not having any luck ( currently ) is fine by me
> 
> i currently have a buy order in @ $1.75  to add extra
> 
> ...



Great mind thinks alike. My outstanding buy is same as yours. I am whinging at my current holdings bought in at $5 plus, still hoping to see the 5 infront.


----------



## fanger (1 December 2021)

I got in around $2.40 thinking it was a good buy but this stock has become much unloved. You'd think with the Aussie dollar weakening against the US dollar pushing up the Aussie gold price, gold stocks would be heading north.


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2021)

RRL didn't pop up on my radar until they bought that share of Tropicana  , i held AGG ( 'free-carried' ) and IGO at the time ( have since exited IGO )

 so while i am still in the red  on them . i am not DEEP in the red 

 remember it is the buying power of the currency that is sliding   , that $5 could easily return  but what will be the price of a loaf of bread  at that time 

 i am hoping they can pay some divs  while other companies are facing difficult times ( as some undoubtedly will )


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2021)

there is an agenda to making various currencies look strong


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2021)

bought some at $2.45 , some  at $2.05 , and some at $1.99 

 but i really don't want a 'truckload of them '

 so maybe two more buys will be plenty ( or a bit much )


----------



## Rabbithop (1 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> RRL didn't pop up on my radar until they bought that share of Tropicana  , i held AGG ( 'free-carried' ) and IGO at the time ( have since exited IGO )
> 
> so while i am still in the red  on them . i am not DEEP in the red
> 
> ...



It will be a couple of yrs wait to see the 5 again. Mean time trying to put a little extra into NST while putting DEG on hold till further good results. Good solid companies shld be able to maintain div payments while smaller companies may chose No Franking credits in order to pay a div to please shareholders.


----------



## Rabbithop (1 December 2021)

Rabbithop said:


> It will be a couple of yrs wait to see the 5 again. Mean time trying to put a little extra into NST while putting DEG on hold till further good results. Good solid companies shld be able to maintain div payments while smaller companies may chose No Franking credits in order to pay a div to please shareholders.


----------



## Rabbithop (1 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> bought some at $2.45 , some  at $2.05 , and some at $1.99
> 
> but i really don't want a 'truckload of them '
> 
> so maybe two more buys will be plenty ( or a bit much )



Well entered with those prices. Like your icon, Things to do today, Get up, Survive, Go Back to bed..A good Retired's life.


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2021)

i initially got into NST early  below $1 and only one operating mine 

 and while i have added more this year i am not desperate to average up 

 am thinking sub $9 would be tempting for extra NST

 but being 'retired' also means  scratching together extra investing cash  , isn't easy  , so i have to be careful ( where possible ) there are plenty of traps out there .. better to lose a toe than a lower leg


----------



## mullokintyre (1 December 2021)

RRL's problem is the truckload of money to be spent in capex over next few years.
Like so many OZ players, the AISC is constantly going up, and their margins slipping, even with the rise in gold in AUD terms.
Too many small players in OZ, there needs to be a lot more M&A  before another big player emerges that can mix and match operations depending on gold price.
Mick


----------



## Ann (1 December 2021)

It will be interesting to see if RRL can stay close to its long term support line from 2008, doing the long term and short term third touch.  If it can sneak along the low road for a bit, it will be beyond its overhead falling trendline resistance from mid-2020, without raising a finger. It will be interesting to watch and see if gold begins to take off simultaneously with RRL clearing the trendline resistance.


----------



## Rabbithop (1 December 2021)

Let's hope so.


----------



## divs4ever (2 December 2021)

got that parcel of RRL @ $1.73  so the day hasn't been a total bust 

 now to calculate a lower target price i suppose  .. maybe in the $1.50 to $1.60  range ( i  am still a little bit greedy ) and am bordering on PLENTY  with the next buy ( if it happens )


----------



## Rabbithop (2 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> got that parcel of RRL @ $1.73  so the day hasn't been a total bust
> 
> now to calculate a lower target price i suppose  .. maybe in the $1.50 to $1.60  range ( i  am still a little bit greedy ) and am bordering on PLENTY  with the next buy ( if it happens )



I had shifted further back to 1.51 pre open, not that eager to catch this stock falling knife. Buying to dilute.


----------



## divs4ever (2 December 2021)

that 30% share of Tropicana  should give it cash income  , so in theory there should be a price floor  ... unlike say KCN over the last 10 years 

 if RRL has enough cash coming in to fund the projects under development  , only cost blowouts  should really worry it

ultimately the RRL share price will depend on if they can keep on paying divs during this growth period  ,  no divs and buyers will mostly be traders playing RRL as a defacto gold price bet


----------



## Rabbithop (2 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> that 30% share of Tropicana  should give it cash income  , so in theory there should be a price floor  ... unlike say KCN over the last 10 years
> 
> if RRL has enough cash coming in to fund the projects under development  , only cost blowouts  should really worry it
> 
> ultimately the RRL share price will depend on if they can keep on paying divs during this growth period  ,  no divs and buyers will mostly be traders playing RRL as a defacto gold price bet



Spot on.


----------



## mullokintyre (2 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> that 30% share of Tropicana  should give it cash income  , so in theory there should be a price floor  ... unlike say KCN over the last 10 years
> 
> if RRL has enough cash coming in to fund the projects under development  , only cost blowouts  should really worry it
> 
> ultimately the RRL share price will depend on if they can keep on paying divs during this growth period  ,  no divs and buyers will mostly be traders playing RRL as a defacto gold price bet



The problem is, so many companies are finding their capex estimates are way off.
Inflation, transport (or lack thereof) issues, inability to find skilled workers, all the things that push up the engineering and implementation costs.
And if there are delays, it jusr compounds the issue, especially if the co's are relying on cash flow from depleting mines.
If you have a look at some of the recent  big capex projects in OZ, very few of them come in on time and on budget.
The only saving grace might be big increases in the POG.
Mick


----------



## divs4ever (2 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> The problem is, so many companies are finding their capex estimates are way off.
> Inflation, transport (or lack thereof) issues, inability to find skilled workers, all the things that push up the engineering and implementation costs.
> And if there are delays, it jusr compounds the issue, especially if the co's are relying on cash flow from depleting mines.
> If you have a look at some of the recent  big capex projects in OZ, very few of them come in on time and on budget.
> ...



 yes that is very true  , this period should separate the well-run companies from the others (ALTHOUGH some big cashed up companies will use their credit facilities  to buy extra cash-flow and reserves   via swallowing smaller peers )

 it will be interesting  to see which management strategies work well   , EVN's JVs + forming mining hubs , say compared to NST's  geo-diversity + buying under-explored junior projects  , and various other mid-tier plays applied elsewhere 

 maybe depleting the existing reserves but planning for a lower carbon footprint in future projects ( possibly cash-starved explorers ) has it's logic this time also ( NOT my favourite strategy  , but if it works this time ... )

 but yes cost blowouts ( including project over-runs ) and inflation will be a challenge  , SOME bigger players  will move towards more automation( and autonomous vehicles ) while others will move towards lower energy costs  ( that trend has made SXE a nice winner for me , upgrading mining power plants )

 another winner MIGHT be FWD ( deeply in the red for me ) and other temporary accommodation providers  ( less FIFO  workers/ fewer trips per employee )

 ( say EVN set up a township in the middle of the planned mining hub precinct  in WA  , as an example )


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> The problem is, so many companies are finding their capex estimates are way off.
> Inflation, transport (or lack thereof) issues, inability to find skilled workers, all the things that push up the engineering and implementation costs.




Agree @divs4ever and Mick, this is what concerns me about DEG, which I've taken a long term bet on. I'm just buying significant dips at the moment as I see their land hosting up to 15m oz. But their scoping study came up with a Capex of well under $1b, for a complicated ore body, in rising inflationary costs. Other factors make Cap/opex cheaper, but I just don't believe their numbers. I'm guessing they'll be about 30% off, at least. But, I've factored that in with POG probably 50% higher once they get to production too.


----------



## Telamelo (2 December 2021)

Unfortunately, am already "deep under water" in RRL having bought in recently @ $2.14    so decided to rescue left over funds here & deploy into better prospect Goldie's like  SLR & OGC respectively.

P.S. Only kept a very small position here in RRL longer term because the way share price is trending lower & lower may be able to add more here closer to lowish $1 range imo


----------



## divs4ever (2 December 2021)

close to $1 ( for RRL  ) will surely test the shareholder's patience ( but that is NO WAY saying it can't happen )

 my first NST buy was in February 2013 @ 87 cents AND it had one mine in production at the time 

 and EVN the first parcel in March 2015  @ 74.5 cents  and   a gold producer as well 

 so some gold producers create some crazy opportunities 

 i also hold OGC but remain very luke-warm at current prices ( but i don't usually time my buying  in OGC well either  , so don't consider me a crack player on this one )


 SLR i can never get the number to look attractive to me 

 i have recently had a nibble at AIS ( as mostly a copper play to back up the OZL holding ) although AIS recently bought a working gold mine from EVN, i suspect copper will be the main income in the mid-term

 DYOR

 now i avoid SVL mainly on the basis it is not currently shipping ore , but since it looks to be a big complex resource  , watch out a BIG player takes ( part or complete ) interest in it ( nice if you get eaten up in profit but there is no guarantee of that )


----------



## divs4ever (2 December 2021)

for OGC my av. SP is $2.845  ,  

 not panic time for me but definitely not in profit either 

 IMO should be doing better considering recent gold prices


----------



## Rabbithop (2 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> Agree @divs4ever and Mick, this is what concerns me about DEG, which I've taken a long term bet on. I'm just buying significant dips at the moment as I see their land hosting up to 15m oz. But their scoping study came up with a Capex of well under $1b, for a complicated ore body, in rising inflationary costs. Other factors make Cap/opex cheaper, but I just don't believe their numbers. I'm guessing they'll be about 30% off, at least. But, I've factored that in with POG probably 50% higher once they get to production too.



@Sean K..I had put myself on DEG STOP. Holding a big parcel n today's sp is unimpressive. Never the less, looking for a better things to come.


----------



## bluekelah (17 December 2021)

Ann said:


> It will be interesting to see if RRL can stay close to its long term support line from 2008, doing the long term and short term third touch.  If it can sneak along the low road for a bit, it will be beyond its overhead falling trendline resistance from mid-2020, without raising a finger. It will be interesting to watch and see if gold begins to take off simultaneously with RRL clearing the trendline resistance.
> 
> View attachment 133667



Hi guys I am currently a painful holder of RRL, big batch @4 then smaller batches at 3.6 then 2.6. I averaged ~$3.50 at the moment.

Didnt get in at $1.70 levels as I wasnt sure if it would just keep falling like a rock from poor sentiment in the gold space and how long this bearishness would last. 

Whilst I dont usually depend on technicals for investing, I was thinking looking at this years chart, notwithstanding the recent bounce and todays run, would it be better to wait till a proper rebound is confirmed (i am thinking past the previous $2.10levels?)

I am quite confident we be back at $6 if everything falls into place next year fundamentally (gold price rebounds / Mcphillamys approved/ expiry of hedging at 1600AUD?) which looks more likely than not given covid restrictions easing and FED seemingly going to be very late to hike rates causing real interest rates to spike hard.


----------



## Ann (17 December 2021)

bluekelah said:


> Whilst I dont usually depend on technicals for investing, I was thinking looking at this years chart, notwithstanding the recent bounce and todays run, would it be better to wait till a proper rebound is confirmed (i am thinking past the previous $2.10levels?)



Sounds like a very wise thought bluekelah given you hold already, if you wanted to add to your holding perhaps it would be prudent to wait until the price rose above the 200dsma and stayed there for a bit. After all, there is the old saying, "averaging down gives you below average results!"


----------



## Rabbithop (19 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> got that parcel of RRL @ $1.73  so the day hasn't been a total bust
> 
> now to calculate a lower target price i suppose  .. maybe in the $1.50 to $1.60  range ( i  am still a little bit greedy ) and am bordering on PLENTY  with the next buy ( if it happens )



Will join you at 1.50 but afraid this farm gate has open. Golden goose started to waddle to the gate, will the wings fully open and flapping to the hill? Let's wait and see.


----------



## divs4ever (19 December 2021)

maybe  , but someone still has to convince the masses the confetti is worth something  , so the gold price will be suppressed . for as long as possible  , while those suppression tactics are in place  , there is always a chance  ( on top of any company stumbles)


----------



## bluekelah (20 December 2021)

Ann said:


> Sounds like a very wise thought bluekelah given you hold already, if you wanted to add to your holding perhaps it would be prudent to wait until the price rose above the 200dsma and stayed there for a bit. After all, there is the old saying, "averaging down gives you below average results!"



Thanks for the feedback, a trader mate of mine just told me the chart is looking very bullish now with a reversal on large volume and even got him interested! lol he usually trades crypto and other stuff with charts only and does well too.

I have had mixed experience with averaging down, its given me some above average results (depending how you quantify average). I find that it depends how hard the fall is and how big the subsequent turnaround / rebound is, this is usually linked to market sentiment and in the case of RRL more spot price based as miners are after all leveraged plays on spot price.

Gold was flattish on friday night after our market closed so I expect that the price spike could just be some of that triple or quadruple witching effect where funds shorting are forced to close their positions and traders go home for christmas week and new years.

My macro expectation is for markets to further sell off from increasingly fast fed taper next few months and some European countries just announced covid lockdowns again. This will mean short term gold follows down as well as what happened in march last year, nothing was spared.


----------



## Wedgy (31 December 2021)

Share price took a big hit in 2021, too big in my opinion! One of my four selections to do well in 2022, expecting the market to realise the true value of the Tropicana investment with an increase in gold production and dividends.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 December 2021)

bluekelah said:


> Hi guys I am currently a painful holder of RRL, big batch @4 then smaller batches at 3.6 then 2.6. I averaged ~$3.50 at the moment.
> 
> Didnt get in at $1.70 levels as I wasnt sure if it would just keep falling like a rock from poor sentiment in the gold space and how long this bearishness would last.
> 
> ...



Like you i was a heavy investor in RRL cos I am a goldie fan.
But earlier in the year I took my losses .
Like so many other OZ producers, their costs keep going up,, someything I don't see changing.
Any co that is embarking on Capex will find their ca[ex estimates/budgets are out of the money.
But I hope you prove me wrong.
Mick


----------



## Rabbithop (3 January 2022)

Wedgy said:


> Share price took a big hit in 2021, too big in my opinion! One of my four selections to do well in 2022, expecting the market to realise the true value of the Tropicana investment with an increase in gold production and dividends.



Good to see you here n Happy New Year to you. Hope you are right on their Tropicana Investment so far it's been like a Tropical cyclone to me. Disaster share price, did try to do a runner out of the cyclone whirlpool without much luck.


----------



## bluekelah (4 January 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Like you i was a heavy investor in RRL cos I am a goldie fan.
> But earlier in the year I took my losses .
> Like so many other OZ producers, their costs keep going up,, someything I don't see changing.
> Any co that is embarking on Capex will find their ca[ex estimates/budgets are out of the money.
> ...




Hopefully there is a rush to gold as inflation takes hold. Gold will probably be flat or trend down this year though as fed is tightening and markets may correct hard. But who knows, maybe central banks will start scramble for gold again soon...

miners are leveraged plays on the ore prices, so really at the end of the day, Regis share price depends on gold price, which will likely make another gap up like it did at the end of 2019 eventually with money suppy increased so much in the past couple years. In the mean time, its one of the few gold miners that actually doesnt have too much debt and very generous dividend payout. Just a matter of getting paid to wait at the moment.


----------



## bluekelah (7 January 2022)

yep just as I expected, markets are now only starting to react to fed. Thought they would react badly last december when powell said he was gonna speed up tapering. Looks like it takes another confirmation in the new fed meeting to make sure all the crypto and tech share speculators start running for the hills. Looks like its gonna be a 10-15% downside for gold until we hit a recession or some geo-political tensions like we had in late 2019 with US-IRAN and there is a real and proper flight to safety.


----------



## divs4ever (7 January 2022)

well i have some cash reserves  ( no it's not a billion ) but if i can more than double it on a 'bounce ' like i did with APE in 2020 , it would be a nice help

 good luck

 i have RRL in the yearly comp. ( along with EVN )  because i am hoping to buy more cheap , this year 

 but have orders in currently for RMS , RND , EVN and GOR


----------



## Rabbithop (7 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well i have some cash reserves  ( no it's not a billion ) but if i can more than double it on a 'bounce ' like i did with APE in 2020 , it would be a nice help
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...



DJ is Red. Will our market follow, wait n see. I will enter RRL at 1.50 or lower.


----------



## qldfrog (7 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well i have some cash reserves  ( no it's not a billion ) but if i can more than double it on a 'bounce ' like i did with APE in 2020 , it would be a nice help
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...



With gold down and silver in free fall,you might be able to get your order filled today


----------



## Miner (7 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> With gold down and silver in free fall,you might be able to get your order filled today



Will the Pog speculated tobbe down today ?
I  am not putting my money on that


----------



## qldfrog (7 January 2022)

Miner said:


> Will the Pog speculated tobbe down today ?
> I  am not putting my money on that  😀 😃 🙂



when i looked around 5am gold was down 2% and silver 4.4% in usd


----------



## qldfrog (7 January 2022)

in usd


----------



## Rabbithop (7 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> when i looked around 5am gold was down 2% and silver 4.4% in usd



Today will either be Exciting or a Nervy Trading Day. Gold price have been very unsteady for a few months. Hit 1800 and it's not sticky enough to stay up there.


----------



## bluekelah (17 January 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Today will either be Exciting or a Nervy Trading Day. Gold price have been very unsteady for a few months. Hit 1800 and it's not sticky enough to stay up there.



With inflation reading at 7percent in usa side, looks very bullish for gold so long market doesn't just suddenly crash. 

Might pickup more Regis soon , especially if it rebounds past the 2.10 levels.


----------



## Rabbithop (17 January 2022)

bluekelah said:


> With inflation reading at 7percent in usa side, looks very bullish for gold so long market doesn't just suddenly crash.
> 
> Might pickup more Regis soon , especially if it rebounds past the 2.10 levels.



An expert mentioned it will be $2.50.


----------



## bluekelah (17 January 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> An expert mentioned it will be $2.50.



It will be back at 6 if gold goes back to last highs. But that will probably take some time. I am just waiting for at least a technical bounce past the roughly 2.10 levels and also 50 or 200 day MA, which would be a stronger indicator that selling is done and we have a firmer rebound in place. Before committing anymore fiat dollars to this stock


----------



## bluekelah (20 January 2022)

seems like gold is starting a big rebound with fed tapering and rate rises expected to only hit 1 or 1.5% , way below inflation rates of 7% and possibly to 10% in time to come as money supply is increasing fast and supply continues to have bottlenecks at US ports. 

Regis rebounded 6% today on a couple percent rise in gold prices back to $2.10. I will be buying more now that the technical indicators and the fundamental indicators both looking pretty good!


----------



## bluekelah (20 January 2022)

Dipped at the close but managed to get in a few lots at @$2.10. Brings my average down to ~$3.20 LOL...


----------



## Greynomad99 (20 January 2022)

I just posted something on gold and RRL more particularly. Not sure how to link to another post but maybe this will do it? 




__





						Gold Price - Where is it heading?
					

So one of the issues in the gold and silver markets, particularly now, or rather specifically now post Basel III is the split between the physical OTC market and the COMEX futures market. The OTC market is opaque and difficult to get a read on. It is however crucial because the historical...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## finicky (21 January 2022)

This company's getting into the Dacian (DCN) club.
Reminds of the value of diversification within a sector not just across sectors.


----------



## Rabbithop (21 January 2022)

finicky said:


> This company's getting into the Dacian (DCN) club.
> Reminds of the value of diversification within a sector not just across sectors.
> 
> View attachment 136209



Any light on the rumour/guess re incident?


----------



## Greynomad99 (21 January 2022)

I usually buy the day before a loose motion hits the fan and the company goes into a halt. In RRL's case I put in a conditional buy order last night - so saved by the bell.


----------



## finicky (21 January 2022)

No mate but this has happened before - and at the Rosemont pit too (see linked article)








						Regis dives on production issues
					

Shares in Regis Resources were punished after the gold miner flagged production problems at its mines.




					thewest.com.au
				



I tend to be a bit of an alarmist. We don't know yet how big the wall slip is (if it is a slip - they say 'geotechnical incident lol) or whether it will interfere with the below ground operation. From my limited experience a wall failure, if that's what it is, can take a lengthy while to fix, e,g Northern Star at the super pit. They cant just tidy it up, it needs to satisfy safety standards.
Effect on profitability will at least be muted by its other two mines and the 30% of Tropicana (when Tropicana gets back to full speed that is)
The Rosemont slip in March 2015 closely preceded the major low in the stock price. In June it hit $1 and June/July 2015 turned out to be a great time to buy!


----------



## Ann (21 January 2022)

Regis Resources suspends operations as mines flood​








						Regis Resources suspends operations as mines flood - Australian Mining
					

Regis Resources has suspended open cut mining following heavy rains flooding its Duketon operations.




					www.australianmining.com.au


----------



## finicky (21 January 2022)

^^^
So that's flooding not pit wall failure and two mines hit: Rosemont and Garden Well.
Heavy rainfall and flooding can destablize walls though, so let's see how that pans out.
Don't expect to regain full production until second half cal 2022, so *months* and we don't know yet how many months.
They've got ROM stockpile to process from but article doesn't state how many months worth.
Suggests to me that S.P will take a heavy hit; if so, might be worth a punt but full of uncertainties and not just from this event.

Stock Held

From article:
_*“However, Regis is well placed both financially and operationally to manage its way through the interim operations period and get the entire Duketon Gold project back to a strong steady state in the second half of this calendar year.”*_


----------



## davizr (21 January 2022)

That article is dated Feb 2014.


----------



## finicky (21 January 2022)

Oh sh*t, lol, didn't look at date


----------



## Rabbithop (21 January 2022)

finicky said:


> Oh sh*t, lol, didn't look at date



Oh Well, just as well it's on Trading Halt today n market is in RED.


----------



## Ann (21 January 2022)

Ann said:


> Regis Resources suspends operations as mines flood​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG well there you go, 2014! Nothing like a bit of old news.

Now I think any other news may pale into insignificance!  

While I am here you may as well see the video of that flood...


----------



## finicky (21 January 2022)

Ann said:


> While I am here you may as well see the video of that flood...



Yes, queuing up to see that 🎓


----------



## Miner (21 January 2022)

Trading Halt








						Why is the Regis Resources (ASX:RRL) share price frozen today?
					

The Regis Resources Limited (ASX: RRL) share price won’t be going anywhere today following a trading halt requested by the company.




					www.fool.com.au
				



@Ann  and @finicky @davizr  already commented and some reference of 2014 incidence was also mentioned.
We would probably know more from weekend newspaper published in WA


----------



## qldfrog (21 January 2022)

Miner said:


> Trading Halt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pump pump pump


----------



## Miner (21 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Pump pump pump



@qldfrog  - Sorry mate. I  don't speak English or Australian but I do understand four letters word as in 'pump' but using three times did not constitute any sentence.
As M'm Pauline Hanson  aka Fish and Chips Lady, says ' PLEASE EXPLAIN" !


----------



## qldfrog (21 January 2022)

Miner said:


> @qldfrog  - Sorry mate. I  don't speak English or Australian but I do understand four letters word as in 'pump' but using three times did not constitute any sentence.
> As M'm Pauline Hanson  aka Fish and Chips Lady, says ' PLEASE EXPLAIN" !



just trying to be humorous, usually people pump up stocks;
 here it is pump pump pump the water as per Shaddock :https://www.aktv.co.uk/aaaa
a bit of french culture,had trouble to find an english version, but the shadocks spend their life pumping...
 btw: this extract in link funny in the covid context as it is a 1970s series...
But I have no insider informaion on RRL, just happen to own none just now but had some a couple of months ago...


----------



## Miner (21 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> just trying to be humorous, usually people pump up stocks;
> here it is pump pump pump the water as per Shaddock :https://www.aktv.co.uk/aaaa
> a bit of french culture,had trouble to find an english version, but the shadocks spend their life pumping...
> btw: this extract in link funny in the covid context as it is a 1970s series...
> But I have no insider informaion on RRL, just happen to own none just now but had some a couple of months ago...



Thanks @qldfrog  - see you have to spend so many words to explain one word  .
I understand better now and BW, I do not hold RRL either .
All good here mate
Lets see how Monday comes for all of us . 
Have a nice weekend


----------



## qldfrog (21 January 2022)

Miner said:


> Thanks @qldfrog  - see you have to spend so many words to explain one word  .
> I understand better now and BW, I do not hold RRL either .
> All good here mate
> Lets see how Monday comes for all of us .
> Have a nice weekend



and I understand how bad a joke is if you have to google 10 minutes and draw a 3 chapters post to explain it ..Frog in shame....


----------



## Miner (21 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> and I understand how bad a joke is if you have to google 10 minutes and draw a 3 chapters post to explain it ..Frog in shame....



Frog is a delicacy in France. Nothing to feel bad about.

Enjoy the weekend 😀😃🙂


----------



## divs4ever (22 January 2022)

unfortunately in QLD we have mostly cane-toads 

 i guess we will have to switch to Crocs and weaken our Northern Defense system


----------



## finicky (24 January 2022)

I didn't think today's announcement was too bad considering. A shift down in fy22 group guidance of 40kozs - that could've been worse from my imaginings. ASIC across the whole group, including the unaffected Tropicana, expected to be A$1,500 at the high end in fy22 - can live with that. However growth capital (165m) and Exploration (45m) expected to lift cost to $1710/oz.  A permanent loss of 18,500 ozs of high grade 2.6g/t gold from the bottom of the now defunct Rosemont main pit. The onerous hedging will still drag on sales income of course. I didn't buy but was teensily tempted - much better ops out there imo.

BtL update was put out on Saturday so does not address today's announcement.


----------



## Miner (24 January 2022)

finicky said:


> I didn't think today's announcement was too bad considering. A shift down in fy22 group guidance of 40kozs - that could've been worse from my imaginings. ASIC across the whole group, including the unaffected Tropicana, expected to be A$1,500 at the high end in fy22 - can live with that. However growth capital (165m) and Exploration (45m) expected to lift cost to $1710/oz.  A permanent loss of 18,500 ozs of high grade 2.6g/t gold from the bottom of the now defunct Rosemont main pit. The onerous hedging will still drag on sales income of course. I didn't buy but was teensily tempted - much better ops out there imo.
> 
> BtL update was put out on Saturday so does not address today's announcement.




May be time for @divs4ever  to catch some toads today


----------



## bluekelah (25 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> I usually buy the day before a loose motion hits the fan and the company goes into a halt. In RRL's case I put in a conditional buy order last night - so saved by the bell.



Too late for me, grabbed some at $2.10 last week. And as usual some SHTF news is released.

Oh well at least the gold is still there and there was no loss of life, just delay in extracting it. Might be a blessing too , as gold price may have doubled in 6 months time when they get it running again lol....

Looks like will have to average down more if Regis goes down to $1 again 

POG seems to be still holding strong despite everything else crashing on wallstreet. Perhaps the flood of capital out of crypto and stock is going right into gold. Thanks partly to Russians too.


----------



## Rabbithop (25 January 2022)

bluekelah said:


> Too late for me, grabbed some at $2.10 last week. And as usual some SHTF news is released.
> 
> Oh well at least the gold is still there and there was no loss of life, just delay in extracting it. Might be a blessing too , as gold price may have doubled in 6 months time when they get it running again lol....
> 
> ...



OMG! Another massive RED n Down Day..Need to Triple check n Think Twice before dipping into the whirlpool today.


----------



## Miner (25 January 2022)

bluekelah said:


> Too late for me, grabbed some at $2.10 last week. And as usual some SHTF news is released.
> 
> Oh well at least the gold is still there and there was no loss of life, just delay in extracting it. Might be a blessing too , as gold price may have doubled in 6 months time when they get it running again lol....
> 
> ...



The market is giving us to buy more with another blood bath on Wall yesterday. Tested RRL at 1.85 yesterday but only to see it has gone further south even if POG could go north.
It is the strength of the stock that unfortunately RRL does not give to the market IMO.
But who knows if everyone is becoming red, there need to be some green pastures, and could POG would show that Greenland?
I am a very small RRL holder since yesterday arvo.


----------



## divs4ever (25 January 2022)

Miner said:


> May be time for @divs4ever  to catch some toads today



 i did today  , but RRL wasn't one that was caught   ( although calling MND might be a bit harsh )

 but still two trading days left in the week


----------



## bluekelah (9 March 2022)

Miner said:


> The market is giving us to buy more with another blood bath on Wall yesterday. Tested RRL at 1.85 yesterday but only to see it has gone further south even if POG could go north.
> It is the strength of the stock that unfortunately RRL does not give to the market IMO.
> But who knows if everyone is becoming red, there need to be some green pastures, and could POG would show that Greenland?
> I am a very small RRL holder since yesterday arvo.
> View attachment 136473



Hope you bought some at 1.85. RRL closed above my lowest purchase price of $2.1. Looking very bullish for gold now that it seems to have broken through the $2kUSD level. Geopolitical risks, risk of a new gold backed digital currency from China/Russia/Brazil emerging markets heavyweights, hyperinflation in USA etc, looks extremely bullish. Its like 1970s all over again, with the cuban missile crisis and stagflation. I am calling $2.5kUSD for gold in a couple months time and likely back to $4-$5 for Regis.

Will be loading up more on the way up.


----------



## Miner (9 March 2022)

bluekelah said:


> Hope you bought some at 1.85. RRL closed above my lowest purchase price of $2.1. Looking very bullish for gold now that it seems to have broken through the $2kUSD level. Geopolitical risks, risk of a new gold backed digital currency from China/Russia/Brazil emerging markets heavyweights, hyperinflation in USA etc, looks extremely bullish. Its like 1970s all over again, with the cuban missile crisis and stagflation. I am calling $2.5kUSD for gold in a couple months time and likely back to $4-$5 for Regis.
> 
> Will be loading up more on the way up.



Yes 
I did buy @$1.81 on 27 Jan 22.
Almost given up like my holding RMS
RMS still negative but RRL is positive.


----------



## finicky (9 March 2022)

Folks oughta be looking at diversifying their gold stocks imo, not concentrating, particularly in the case of RRL which in my opinion has been a poorly managed goldie in recent times:
The way out of the money large hedge
The protracted McPhillamys approval process which has clouded the company's future.
McPhillamys will cost a mint to develop but what do they do? ..
.. The pathetic and desperate Tropicana purchase which diluted the shares at a deeply low price and emptied their cash stash. Stopped paying a divvy. Management's often don't get hurt by dilution b/c they just f'g award themselves more options and performance shares.
Once again a water caused wall failure at Duketon. $20m profit buried for ever at the bottom of that Rosemont pit. Rising capital costs at Duketon.
RRL's shareprice has underperformed all the other producers.
I hold and my sentiment at this price is now hold fwiw but there are other miners to diversify with.


----------



## finicky (9 March 2022)

Maintain my negative sentiment on the company but the chat looks good chance of currently basing and ending downtrend. Momentum has been signalling positive for some time, higher low made and a higher high looking likely.

Weekly


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2022)

finicky said:


> Maintain my negative sentiment on the company but the chat looks good chance of currently basing and ending downtrend. Momentum has been signalling positive for some time, higher low made and a higher high looking likely.
> 
> Weekly
> View attachment 138820




Chart looks fantastic. Great set up. Breaking 2.10 (probably) ends downtrend.


----------



## bluekelah (18 April 2022)

finicky said:


> Folks oughta be looking at diversifying their gold stocks imo, not concentrating, particularly in the case of RRL which in my opinion has been a poorly managed goldie in recent times:
> The way out of the money large hedge
> The protracted McPhillamys approval process which has clouded the company's future.
> McPhillamys will cost a mint to develop but what do they do? ..
> ...



Thanks for your contrarian view, I still think they have one of the better balance sheets out there should interest rates rise dramatically. 

Tropicana was done as they needed another source of revenue to keep em going next 5-10years, mainly as Mcphillamys approval is an unknown and the other main mines are going to be yielding much less in a few years time if they dont find anymore rich deposits nearby.

Wall failure is just part and parcel of mining, you can get natural disasters anytime, its not the first time and you cant really mitigate mother nature, you just make hay whilst the sun shines.

It all depends on POG. IF POG does a 1970s style inflation backed 4x-5x or even just a 50% uptick, the management are going to look like geniuses to have done the deal at current stagnant prices. They will also look like geniuses should Mcphillamys suddenly get approval ( which might be close given covid is over and NSW floods are over too, likely after this elections) and that coincides with a high POG from inflation. 

If you look at other producers, balance sheets are much much more leveraged, hence their price movements will be much more leveraged up or down as well. Thats why explorers can do 15% or even 20%, if the spot price only moves 5%.

Regis still pays a dividend and historically has been one of the highest, if not the highest yielders in this space. Newmont was pretty low yielding previously when i first started in this space in 2020 but their financials look pretty good now. 

I did a study of the bigger players couple years back and really none of them had as good a balance sheet as Regis. Granted Regis now is no longer net cash but I believe over next 5 years they will rebuild their cash reserves, especially if POG maintains around 2kUSD level. 

Yes diversification is key, I only own Regis for stability/income, and do own some Manuka resources for a slightly more leveraged exposure. I might actually pick up someting else, maybe newmont? but the PEs are not that attractive.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2022)

there's a report that Andrew Forrest has put in a bid for a 15 per cent stake in gold miner Regis Resources worth $168 million in an aftermarket raid on Thursday.



> Forrest had Barrenjoey’s equities desk seeking the shares, offering $1.48 a share which was a 13.8 per cent premium to the last close. Forrest’s Wyloo Consolidated Investments was named as the buyer in terms sent to fund managers.




Wyloo is already sitting on 4.9 per cent of Regis Resources’ shares on issue


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> there's a report that Andrew Forrest has put in a bid for a 15 per cent stake in gold miner Regis Resources worth $168 million in an aftermarket raid on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wyloo is already sitting on 4.9 per cent of Regis Resources’ shares on issue




I don't know enough about this stock, but I don't think it's into RE. What is Forrest doing popping up on a gold stock register? Does it own a wind farm near by?


----------



## Miner (30 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> I don't know enough about this stock, but I don't think it's into RE. What is Forrest doing popping up on a gold stock register? Does it own a wind farm near by?



Twiggy has so much money - just does not know how to spend them.


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2022)

Miner said:


> Twiggy has so much money - just does not know how to spend them.




Well, the fact he's into a bit of gold, for whatever reason, gives me some comfort right now. Maybe the gold hypothesis has some legs. At the moment, I'm watching for any affirmation.


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2022)

Miner said:


> Twiggy has so much money - just does not know how to spend them.




The other mid-longer term hypothesis is that he sees value after all the goldies have been smashed.


----------



## eskys (30 June 2022)

If Forrest can pay $30 million for Olivia Newton John's Gaia Retreat and Spa in Brooklet, Northern Rivers, $168 won't be much to him for a stake in gold mining after today's rout


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> Well, the fact he's into a bit of gold, for whatever reason, gives me some comfort right now. Maybe the gold hypothesis has some legs. At the moment, I'm watching for any affirmation.



Well, as now I lay me down to sleep, the POG after the New Yawk open is ballistic and just about regained a days drop in under 15 minutes. 

So the ole Twigs will be pleased.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2022)

*but no*

Andrew Forrest’s Wyloo has walked away from plans to significantly increase its stake in gold miner Regis Resources.

Wyloo’s broker, Barrenjoey, told clients on Friday morning that the Thursday night raid had fallen short of its 15 per cent target and would not proceed.



> _“We received interest for in excess of 12% of the company_,” the book message said.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *but no*
> 
> Andrew Forrest’s Wyloo has walked away from plans to significantly increase its stake in gold miner Regis Resources.
> 
> Wyloo’s broker, Barrenjoey, told clients on Friday morning that the Thursday night raid had fallen short of its 15 per cent target and would not proceed.



Nonetheless, it is comforting to know that ole Twiggs is interested in Gold. 

I suppose he'll be flogging trucks that run downhill all the time to gold miners. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (5 July 2022)

RECORD 123,901oz GOLD PRODUCTION IN THE JUNE QUARTER

HIGHLIGHTS
• Record June 2022 quarter gold production of 123,901oz
▪ Duketon: 92.8koz gold produced
▪ Tropicana: 31.1koz gold produced
• Record FY22 annual gold production of 437,300oz
▪ Duketon: 315.5koz gold produced
▪ Tropicana: 121.8koz gold produced
• Annual gold production within FY22 production guidance# of 420koz-475koz
• Cash build of $60M in the June quarter
• Cash and bullion increased to $227M* at 30 June 2022 up from $167M at 31 March
2022
• Broader market inflationary cost pressures continue, resulting in anticipated FY22
All In Sustaining Costs (AISC) being slightly above the current FY22 cost guidance
of $1,425-$1,500/oz

Regis Resources is pleased to provide a production update for the June quarter 2022.
Total Group gold production for the June quarter 2022 increased 20% to a quarterly record of 123.9koz
(MarQ 103.1koz). Duketon gold production increased 24% to 92.8koz (MarQ 74.8koz) and Tropicana
gold production increased 10% to 31.1koz (MarQ 28.3koz). The overall annual gold production of
437koz is consistent with FY22 production guidance of 420koz-475koz and is an increase of 17% on
FY21 annual production.
General industry inflationary pressures have continued across our operations and preliminary
indications point to a full year AISC slightly above the top end of FY22 cost guidance ($1,425-
$1,500/oz). Confirmation of the final outcome will be provided in the June Quarter Report released
later this month.
The improved production performance over the June quarter delivered an increase in the cash and
bullion balance of $60M to $227M* at 30 June 2022 (31 March 2022 $167M). This increase includes
a $17.9M tax refund during the quarter.
The Company will release its full June Quarter Report including FY23 production and cost guidance
on 26 July 2022.
Regis Resources’ Managing Director, Jim Beyer, said:
“We are very pleased to deliver a record quarter of gold production for the June 2022 quarter. We have
seen reliable delivery on our improvement plans that were developed and implemented to address the
operational challenges we experienced in the first half of the year. This has seen the company deliver
an improved performance despite the challenging external conditions.
The result is a record production performance for the quarter and overall annual gold production that
sits comfortably within FY22 production guidance. The company is now well set for increased annual
gold production into FY23. We look forward to releasing the full June Quarter Report along with
company guidance later in the month.”
HIGHLIGHTS
• Record June 2022 quarter gold production of 123,901oz
▪ Duketon: 92.8koz gold produced
▪ Tropicana: 31.1koz gold produced
• Record FY22 annual gold production of 437,300oz
▪ Duketon: 315.5koz gold produced
▪ Tropicana: 121.8koz gold produced
• Annual gold production within FY22 production guidance# of 420koz-475koz
• Cash build of $60M in the June quarter
• Cash and bullion increased to $227M* at 30 June 2022 up from $167M at 31 March
2022
• Broader market inflationary cost pressures continue, resulting in anticipated FY22
All In Sustaining Costs (AISC) being slightly above the current FY22 cost guidance
of $1,425-$1,500/oz
Page 2
FORWARD LOOKING STATEMENTS
This ASX announcement may contain forward looking statements that are subject to risk factors associated with gold
exploration, mining and production businesses. It is believed that the expectations reflected in these statements are
reasonable but they may be affected by a variety of variables and changes in underlying assumptions which could cause
actual results or trends to differ materially, including but not limited to price fluctuations, actual demand, currency fluctuations,
drilling and production results, Reserve estimations, loss of market, industry competition, environmental risks, physical risks,
legislative, fiscal and regulatory changes, economic and financial market conditions in various countries and regions, political
risks, project delay or advancement, approvals and cost estimates.
Forward-looking statements, including projections, forecasts and estimates, are provided as a general guide only and should
not be relied on as an indication or guarantee of future performance and involve known and unknown risks, uncertainties and
other factors, many of which are outside the control of Regis Resources Ltd. Past performance is not necessarily a guide to
future performance and no representation or warranty is made as to the likelihood of achievement or reasonableness of any
forward looking statements or other forecast

====================================================================

DYOR

i hold RRL


----------



## Rabbithop (5 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> RECORD 123,901oz GOLD PRODUCTION IN THE JUNE QUARTER
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS
> • Record June 2022 quarter gold production of 123,901oz
> ...



I am still sitting on this grieving gold stock. Only time can tell. Will give it another year.


----------



## divs4ever (5 July 2022)

a low priority on my top up list  , but at least it is still on there  ( many aren't )

 expect cost  over-runs   , it will be a feature of mining in general


----------



## bluekelah (5 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> a low priority on my top up list  , but at least it is still on there  ( many aren't )
> 
> expect cost  over-runs   , it will be a feature of mining in general



no wonder it went up 10% today, twiggy must have had insider information I guess. Tempted to add to my position and average down on this good news, but i think end july we will see USA announce GDP negative growth and confirm a technical recession followed by market sell down. MIght be a better time to top up in august /september period. what do you think?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2022)

June quarter produced some solid results for *Regis Resources (ASX: RRL)* and in turn meant record year of gold production. The last three months of 2021-22 saw production reach a new high of 123,900 ounces at an AISC of $1,591/oz.

Duketon, the company’s WA mine, produced 92,800 ounces of gold at an AISC of $1,706/oz, and Tropicana, 31,100 ounces of gold at an AISC of $1,157/oz.

The 2021-22 gold production hit 437,300 ounces, within guidance of 420,000-475,000 ounces, while annual AISC of $1,556/oz was slightly above guidance of $1,425-$1,500/oz.

Regis CEO Jim Beyer said the company had overcome a number of challenges throughout FY22, and to deliver gold production within guidance was a testament to the Regis team’s commitment and capability.



> _“With the plant modifications at Duketon complete, resource models performing to expectation and Garden Well South underground coming online, Regis is well positioned to deliver a strong FY23_,” he said.






> “_The company is in a solid financial position with two operating sites that generate strong operating cash flows and building a portfolio of potential growth options capable of delivering our target to be a 500,000oz-per-year producer. We are looking forward to continue delivering on our growth plans over the next three years._”




Regis says it is looking for a small increase in production for 2022-23 at a slightly higher cost estimate. It said in the report that 2023 guidance is the range of 450,000 ounces to 500,000 ounces at an AISC of $1,525-$1,625/oz.









						Another Busy Week in the Local Mining Space – ShareCafe
					

Even for the ever-dynamic local mining sector, the week just ended was a particularly busy one. Here's the latest from Sandfire, St. Barbara, Regis, Perseus, Galena and Aeris.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## finicky (18 August 2022)

Guiding towards $10-20m NPAT for FY22
At mid-point of $15m that's around a *PE of 82* on estimated FY22 NPAT

Write down of exploration expenses on reliquished tenements but its mostly about the write down of their low grade ore stockpiles which they have been capitalising. Now worth much less due to rising costs of processing it and the assumed gold price. Wonder what their AISC per Oz would have been lately if they had been expensing the stockpiled ore instead of counting it as an asset - a now much depreciated asset.
They say the usual accounting term 'non cash' but its really cash imo. They spent money on tenements which they capitalised and now the tenements are gone and so's the cash. They spent money on mining and stockpiling ore which they were counting as a 'Net Realisable Value' (NRV) on their assets list, now that's going to earn less cash.

Held


----------



## rcw1 (24 November 2022)

Good morning,
Published this morning (24/11/22)

Improving gold fundamentals and the growth initiatives of Regis Resources bode well for the future of the gold miner, according to Chairman James Mactier.  Regis's share price performance was "very disappointing", largely because of Covid-19 impacts on costs, workforce availability and logistical constraints, which made for a "very challenging operating environment", worsened by a surging diesel price and a lower gold price, which saw a "very significant downward rating of gold sector valuations."

But Regis expects production, cashflow, earnings and resources to benefit from its investments and its balance sheet is conservatively geared and hedged ounces have reduced significantly, Mr Mactier says.  Recent gold buying by central banks, US dollar weakness, stabilising bond yields, continued geopolitical risk and unravelling of crypto 'currencies' are "combining to give renewed support to the gold price and gold equities."

"This, combined with our own improving performance and growth initiatives, bodes well for the future of our company," he says.

Not holding

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

